# Ironhorse



## Midwestpowersaws (Dec 18, 2022)

Anyone had trouble with this guy returning saws I build saws he said he wanted to try something different with a dolmar 7900 it's been 3 years he want answer the phone won't return calls just ghosted me I've even posted on his channel


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 18, 2022)

Is this what you meant? I'm assuming you're referring to "Ironhorse."

"Anyone had trouble with this guy returning saws? I build saws. He said he wanted to try something different with a dolmar 7900. It's been 3 years and he won't answer the phone or return calls, just ghosted me. I've even posted on his channel."

No disrespect intended, just trying to help get your message across.


----------



## sawfarmer (Dec 18, 2022)

If its the man who goes by iron horse out of newyork state. a friend of mine has him build husky saws for his logging business. he raves about the saws he builds i have never heard him say any thing bad about him?may be a different guy ?


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 18, 2022)

He has a bit of a reputation as a scammer.


----------



## REJ2 (Dec 18, 2022)

Midwestpowersaws said:


> Anyone had trouble with this guy returning saws I build saws he said he wanted to try something different with a dolmar 7900 it's been 3 years he want answer the phone won't return calls just ghosted me I've even posted on his channel


A little punctuation goes a long way when one is trying to convey a question, message, or warning. Digital ink is cheap.


----------



## Bjorn T (Dec 18, 2022)

Hello. Is Harvey his namn? If it is, he is the Ironhorse on youtube. Long time ago, he was talking About Putting a 066 cylinder and piston on a Dolmar 7900, so that Can be your saw.
He is one of the con artist on youtube.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 18, 2022)

Bjorn T said:


> Hello. Is Harvey his namn? If it is, he is the Ironhorse on youtube. Long time ago, he was talking About Putting a 066 cylinder and piston on a Dolmar 7900, so that Can be your saw.
> He is one of the coon artist on youtube.


Lol. Lost in translation. Con artist. Not coon artist


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

This is a tough thread to read and understand.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Lol. Lost in translation. Con artist. Not coon artist


It is funny how one simple letter can change the entire meaning. A coon artist brings up an entirely different thought.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 18, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Lol. Lost in translation. Con artist. Not coon artist


Yes, those are 2 very different things lol...I'll abstain from posting the "that's raciss!" meme.


----------



## Bjorn T (Dec 18, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Lol. Lost in translation. Con artist. Not coon artist


Fixed.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

Bill G said:


> It is funny how one simple letter can change the entire meaning. A coon artist brings up an entirely different thought.


----------



## Midwestpowersaws (Dec 18, 2022)

Thanks buzz . Yes his name is Harvey youtube ironhorse. It was a dolmar 7900 I'd like to have it back for sure


----------



## huskihl (Dec 18, 2022)

Piece of work, he is. 
Keep bugging his YT channel. The problem there is your comments are buried amongst 5k others. Keep at it until others start quoting yours and you’ll gain some traction


----------



## computeruser (Dec 18, 2022)

So you sent him a saw for free? And now you want it back? But he will not respond to your messages and efforts to contact him?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 18, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Piece of work, he is.
> Keep bugging his YT channel. The problem there is your comments are buried amongst 5k others. Keep at it until others start quoting yours and you’ll gain some traction


Does Marshy still moderate that site, when he did years back anything negative got removed quickly.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

computeruser said:


> So you sent him a saw for free? And now you want it back? But he will not respond to your messages and efforts to contact him?


Sounds like a attorney letter might be in order


----------



## bwalker (Dec 18, 2022)

Ironhorse is not only a cull who doesn't know what he's doing, but is also a crook.
You have to be real careful who you send a saw too...


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Ironhorse is not only a cull who doesn't know what he's doing, but is also a crook.
> You have to be real careful who you send a saw too...


That I agree with. Very early on in the infancy of this fine site there was a member that had a bunch of honest folks send him saws to port and never ported them nor returned them. Those who have been here a long time remember it well. There was a famous pic of him playing the snow while folks were waiting.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

Before the wagons and vultures start circling does anyone know if the person in question is active on any sites? If so that is one thing but it is possible he has passed away.


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 18, 2022)

Midwestpowersaws said:


> Anyone had trouble with this guy returning saws I build saws he said he wanted to try something different with a dolmar 7900 it's been 3 years he want answer the phone won't return calls just ghosted me I've even posted on his channel


OP, to help get the word out on this alleged grifter _Ironhore_, please post your comment on the other forums too. There are at least six other chainsaw, outdoor power equipment, arborist, and tree related forums on the internet.


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 18, 2022)

Jed1124 said:


>




For me, the guy sends up all sorts of red flags.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar said:


> OP, to help get the word out on this alleged grifter _Ironhore_, please post your comment on the other forums too. There are at least six other chainsaw, outdoor power equipment, arborist, and tree related forums on the internet.


Well before going blasting all over the place it might be wise to see if the person is active anywhere. There was mention of a youtube channel Is the person active there? Is he/he active on another site. There is no excuse in 3 years UNLESS something major has occurred. All the OP said was in 3 years he will not return phone calls. Could it be possible he has passed on? Is it possible he has changed phones? Once again he/she should have done something but damm tough from 6 feet deep.


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 18, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Well before going blasting all over the place it might be wise to see if the person is active anywhere. There was mention of a youtube channel Is the person active there? Is he/he active on another site. There is no excuse in 3 years UNLESS something major has occurred. all the OP said was in 3 years he.she will not return phone calls. Could it be possible he has passed on? Is it possible he has changed phones? Once again he/she should have done something but damm tough from 6 feet deep.


Instead of posting the "is he dead?" thing more than once, and potentially discouraging the OP from wanting to get his story out, you could've just gone to his YT channel and confirmed that he is indeed still alive.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 18, 2022)

Now hear this boy : imma rip ya off right the first time.


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Dec 18, 2022)

Edit, first link was wrong  if any of you are familiar with Mastermind worksaws, MM has also had some troubles a few years ago. This video and the consecutive video which I won’t link deals with it. Harvey had a mastermind saw, took off the top end, replaced it with a Chinese one, sent it back to MM and charged him $600. MM. has been unable to get the top end back.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar said:


> Instead of posting the "is he dead?" thing more than once, and potentially discouraging the OP from wanting to get his story out, you could've just gone to his YT channel and confirmed that he is indeed still alive.


Well I am not a "tuber"* I asked if the man was active*. Instead of attempting to come after me for asking a simple question you could have answered....._Yes he is active and I have personally seen him at so and so. _I have been around the site over 20 years now and I have seen these situations and they can go in a multitude of directions_. _It might be best to not start off with a preconceived notion and instead have a bit of an open mind. Is the guy a crook, possibly,,,probably? I do not know and I doubt you do either.


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 18, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Well I am not a "tuber"* I asked if the man was active*. Instead of attempting to come after me for asking a simple question you could have answered....._Yes he is active and I have personally seen him at so and so. _I have been around the site over 20 years now and I have seen these situations and they can go in a multitude of directions_. _It might be best to not start off with a preconceived notion and instead have a bit of an open mind. Is the guy a crook, possibly,,,probably? I do not know and I doubt you do either.



You could've just googled the mentioned YT channel yourself and determined he is alive. Posting the same question twice was redundant.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 18, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Well I am not a "tuber"* I asked if the man was active*. Instead of attempting to come after me for asking a simple question you could have answered....._Yes he is active and I have personally seen him at so and so. _I have been around the site over 20 years now and I have seen these situations and they can go in a multitude of directions_. _It might be best to not start off with a preconceived notion and instead have a bit of an open mind. Is the guy a crook, possibly,,,probably? I do not know and I doubt you do either.


If we're still talking about Ironhorse, the evidence suggests he's a crook...the OP isn't the first to have an issue with him.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> If we're still talking about Ironhorse, the evidence suggests he's a crook...the OP isn't the first to have an issue with him.


*My gosh at no point have I disputed that he might be.* I asked if anyone knows if he is still active or even alive. For gosh sakes the OP said it was 3 years ago. Has it occurred to anyone that in 3 years a man might die. Anyone who thinks they are getting out of this alive is a damm fool. I asked a simple question regarding if he was still active.


----------



## landfakers (Dec 18, 2022)

3 years??? After 3 weeks of no contact I probably would have got into my pickup and drove wherever I sent my saw. A call/text/email takes literally seconds in the modern world. No excuse to ghost you


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2022)

EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar said:


> You could've just googled the mentioned YT channel yourself and determined he is alive. Posting the same question twice was redundant.


How might I do that


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 18, 2022)

I've suffered through a few of his videos. My takeaway is that most of his channel is just "war" stories, when he does talk about something technical, his opinions run contrary to my own. I don't claim to know everything, especially about porting, but he just strikes me as a hack with a dremel.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 18, 2022)

Jed1124 said:


>



Well....that's enough..

The man says he's honest....so he's honest...
And his ThugSon agrees so....


----------



## sawfarmer (Dec 18, 2022)

Send him a registered letter.I think its in poor character to bad mouth people . G,o about it in an adult manner start with a registered letter you do have an address if you sent the saw right!I just went on his latest video he replied to you and stated you did not follow through to contact him just passing on the post on his site you can go look at it its on his last video on his site ?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 18, 2022)

sawfarmer said:


> Send him a registered letter.I think its in poor character to bad mouth people . G,o about it in an adult manner start with a registered letter you do have an address if you sent the saw right!I just went on his latest video he replied to you and stated you did not follow through to contact him just passing on the post on his site you can go look at it its on his last video on his site ?



I think it's in poor character to rip people off.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 18, 2022)

Midwestpowersaws said:


> Anyone had trouble with this guy returning saws I build saws he said he wanted to try something different with a dolmar 7900 it's been 3 years he want answer the phone won't return calls just ghosted me I've even posted on his channel



Did you give him any money or just the saw ?


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 18, 2022)

Has ironhorse "made whole", "done right by", "acted with honor", by returning Jesse's MMWS component(s)?


----------



## huskihl (Dec 18, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Does Marshy still moderate that site, when he did years back anything negative get removed quickly.


Oh I’m sure he has a band of merry men deleting the truths


----------



## huskihl (Dec 18, 2022)

EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar said:


> Has ironhorse "made whole", "done right by", "acted with honor", by returning Jesse's MMWS component(s)?


He put an Ironhacked Hyway jug on his Masterminded 390 for $600. When it didn’t run right and they tore it apart they showed pics on O P E. IH refunded his $600 after a couple months but the MMWS oem cylinder that was “out of round and junk” never got returned. O P E guys pooled money together to buy Jesse another ported oem cylinder along with a new crankcase because his old one was full of Hiway plating chips


----------



## huskihl (Dec 18, 2022)

angelo c said:


> Well....that enough..
> 
> The man says he's honest....so he's honest...
> And his ThugSon agrees so....


Harvey and his Mean Mugger


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 18, 2022)

I'll never understand how a sober person can repeatedly take advantage of people and sleep at night. Maybe I'm just to much of a scaredycat.


EDIT: I failed to mention I have read the thread on TOS.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 18, 2022)

Jasonrkba said:


> I'll never understand how a sober person can repeatedly take advantage of people and sleep at night. Maybe I'm just to much of a scardycat.


Hell, some nights I can’t sleep because the UPS man didn’t come that day and pick up 3-4 saws that are boxed up and ready for him.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 19, 2022)

Bill G said:


> That I agree with. Very early on in the infancy of this fine site there was a member that had a bunch of honest folks send him saws to port and never ported them nor returned them. Those who have been here a long time remember it well. There was a famous pic of him playing the snow while folks were waiting.


I've been a member here for over 20 years IIRC. In that time there have been many scamer builders. Some where just dumb azzes that didn't know what they were doing. Others were just plain crooks.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 19, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Hell, some nights I can’t sleep because the UPS man didn’t come that day and pick up 3-4 saws that are boxed up and ready for him.


Kevin, your reputation speaks for itself and I did my due diligence before I sent you a saw for porting.


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Dec 19, 2022)

Midwestpowersaws said:


> Thanks buzz . Yes his name is Harvey youtube ironhorse. It was a dolmar 7900 I'd like to have it back for sure


buckin billy ray has him "port" saws for him, and he raves about them. maybe you could reach out to BBR and see if he could help you get ahold of him? but then again that BBR is a bit goofy himself lol


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Dec 19, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Well before going blasting all over the place it might be wise to see if the person is active anywhere. There was mention of a youtube channel Is the person active there? Is he/he active on another site. There is no excuse in 3 years UNLESS something major has occurred. All the OP said was in 3 years he will not return phone calls. Could it be possible he has passed on? Is it possible he has changed phones? Once again he/she should have done something but damm tough from 6 feet deep.


he aint dead, He put up a new vidja on YT a day ago. BBR had a saw built for him that he took to the Paul Bunyan show. that they was going to auction off.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 19, 2022)

It seems once these Youtube characters become somewhat famous they become feeling entitled and a persons saw means very little to them, send them a saw for evaluation and it becomes their own. There has been other instances where saws have been kept by both BBR and Iron donkey as if they are just gifts from adoring fans.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 19, 2022)

huskihl said:


> He put an Ironhacked Hyway jug on his Masterminded 390 for $600. When it didn’t run right and they tore it apart they showed pics on O P E. IH refunded his $600 after a couple months but the MMWS oem cylinder that was “out of round and junk” never got returned. O P E guys pooled money together to buy Jesse another ported oem cylinder along with a new crankcase because his old one was full of Hiway plating chips


 Do you remember when Harvey stated," You know the power is made in the muffler" I about fell off my chair laughing.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 19, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you remember when Harvey stated," You know the power is made in the muffler" I about fell off my chair laughing.



Well, it's obvious because on those race saws they put great big mufflers on them.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 19, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you remember when Harvey stated," You know the power is made in the muffler" I about fell off my chair laughing.


I wonder if he has ever seen suck-back?


----------



## angelo c (Dec 19, 2022)

buzz sawyer said:


> I wonder if he has ever seen suck-back?


Hey...leave his personal life outta this discussion...I mean...not that there's anything wrong with that and all...


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 19, 2022)

angelo c said:


> Hey...leave his personal life outta this discussion...I mean...not that there's anything wrong with that and all...


You remember the suck-back story? Some guy was referring to a negative exhaust pulse. Kept calling it suck-back.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 19, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> It seems once these Youtube characters become somewhat famous they become feeling entitled and a persons saw means very little to them, send them a saw for evaluation and it becomes their own. There has been other instances where saws have been kept by both BBR and Iron donkey as if they are just gifts from adoring fans.



The internet has given some people a sense of importance that makes me wanna ***** slap them.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 19, 2022)

buzz sawyer said:


> You remember the suck-back story? Some guy was referring to a negative exhaust pulse. Kept calling it suck-back.


I think that was his excuse for building low compression saws...he basically said that 2 strokes don't need compression and then assumed 2 stroke expansion chamber theory was the same as a little chainsaw muffler. It's probably where the idea for awesome bearturd muffler came from.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 19, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Lol. Lost in translation. Con artist. Not coon artist


He is from Sweden so a little bit is lost in the translation.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 19, 2022)

buzz sawyer said:


> You remember the suck-back story? Some guy was referring to a negative exhaust pulse. Kept calling it suck-back.


No I don't....but that's funny too. I just thought it was a "life style" thing


----------



## angelo c (Dec 19, 2022)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> The internet has given some people a sense of importance that makes me wanna ***** slap them.


How much is a b-slap nowadays? with all the bidenflation and whatnot imagine it's expensive?
Merry Christmas if I don't talk to ya before...


----------



## cookies (Dec 19, 2022)

I'd be very tempted to travel and catch harvey off guard in person getting it on hidden video then expose him by putting it on utube. I watched a few of his videos but quickly stopped once I noticed a pattern of little to no real educational information, bad information with the bulk of his mouth spewing fantasy builds and having 0 real tools to do any real work or the fact he never shows himself ever running saws let alone his builds working. I know I have read several horror stories about his work being trash, swapping chi junk parts in to steal the oem or simply never doing anything and keeping the saw. If folks would contact his county sheriff with the serial #s of said kept saws to file charges this crap would stop quickly.
Many of these utube mouths get full of themselves to the point they start asking for things from viewers and give the gifts full praise to encourage it more while mixing in attempts to talk about services they offer to others in the hopes random folks and businesses will start sending them gifts to review and business. Once that starts they can not handle the load, forget whats what and just keep things or get hooked on alcohol/drugs.


----------



## Kel71 (Dec 19, 2022)

After suffering through this video. I wouldn't let this guy work on my toaster.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 19, 2022)

angelo c said:


> How much is a b-slap nowadays? with all the bidenflation and whatnot imagine it's expensive?
> Merry Christmas if I don't talk to ya before...



I'll call you soon buddy.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 19, 2022)

I really don't have a dog in this fight, but...

When I was a kid, popular to read was James Harriet's books, autobiographies about his life as a small village veterinarian. He spelled it out plainly and in the countless stories he told. People are a PITA. Farmers/Ranchers would see a horse or cow fall to its knees before calling the Vet. And when they finally did call the Vet they expected a miracle. Usually there was nothing to be done, the animal was dying. And it was James' fault, cause he was the Vet and wanted compensation, and the things he tried were ineffective, etc etc etc.

I've stopped working on my neighbor junks. You CANNOT win. If you cannot take care of your equipment or don't care to learn, then let it be on you, not me.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 19, 2022)

I’m still confused as to why someone would send some YouTube buffoon their saw to “test” in the first place. Who cares what the YouTube person thinks of a saw they own or built? Some need for external validation? A craving for derivative “fame?” 

Not to diminish the wrong of the YouTube person not sending it back after “testing,” the owner not getting the saw back in this scenario seems like some tuition in the school of life.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 19, 2022)

computeruser said:


> I’m still confused as to why someone would send some YouTube buffoon their saw to “test” in the first place. Who cares what the YouTube person thinks of a saw they own or built? Some need for external validation? A craving for derivative “fame?”
> 
> Not to diminish the wrong of the YouTube person not sending it back after “testing,” the owner not getting the saw back in this scenario seems like some tuition in the school of life.



It is all about sub-seconds. No matter the cost, the risk to your saw, bank account, peace of mind,,, if you can save a milli-second of time in a single cut then it is well worth it. Or at least that is what I have read here on this forum. Time is money, and for the deep pockets here, why not?

On the other hand, all that I have in my pocket is a hole. It being the only thing I have in my pocket, it is cherished and precious and I'll just keep my saw as is.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 19, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Do you remember when Harvey stated," You know the power is made in the muffler" I about fell off my chair laughing.


Yep. Claims to have been building saws his whole life. A couple of years ago he was quoted as saying “compression is made in the muffler, you don’t need to have higher compression to make good power. We all know that“. 
A year ago, he said “we all know that compression is king”. 

Lol. Wtf. Which is it?


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 19, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Yep. Claims to have been building saws his whole life. A couple of years ago he was quoted as saying “compression is made in the muffler, you don’t need to have higher compression to make good power. We all know that“.
> A year ago, he said “we all know that compression is king”.
> 
> Lol. Wtf. Which is it?



Maybe I'm the idiot, but I thought he was the idiot when I heard his first statement. He thinks a pipe on a race saw or a dirt bike works just like a little saw muffler. Or he's just applying that theory since he doesn't have machining capabilities outside of a belt sander.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 19, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Maybe I'm the idiot, but I thought he was the idiot when I heard his first statement. He thinks a pipe on a race saw or a dirt bike works just like a little saw muffler. Or he's just applying that theory since he doesn't have machining capabilities outside of a belt sander.


I believe it’s all about leading his unknowing flock. They believe whatever he says


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 19, 2022)

huskihl said:


> I believe it’s all about leading his unknowing flock. They believe whatever he says


That's the issue with YouTube, success on that platform has nothing to do with skill, honesty, or even information. It's all about entertainment value and knowing the algorithm. 

Don't get me wrong, there are some knowledge people on YouTube, but there are also a lot of Iron horse and BBR types. What gets me is the fan base these idiots form...the fans practically swing on his nuts for this stuff.


----------



## NSEric (Dec 19, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Yep. Claims to have been building saws his whole life. A couple of years ago he was quoted as saying “compression is made in the muffler, you don’t need to have higher compression to make good power. We all know that“.
> A year ago, he said “we all know that compression is king”.
> 
> Lol. Wtf. Which is it?


When Ironhorse didnt have a way to increase compression, there was no need. Once he got some gear to work on saws or found pop up pistons that fit, he changed his mind and upped his prices.
He's a greasy salesman selling his modded saws.
Im a hack porting too but I only work on cheap saws and dont charge people a bunch of money for doing it.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 19, 2022)

bwalker said:


> I've been a member here for over 20 years IIRC. In that time there have been many scamer builders. Some where just dumb azzes that didn't know what they were doing. Others were just plain crooks.


Well then you should easily remember the gentleman I am talking about and how that played out. It was not good. I believe the site has been scrubbed of all discussion of it

You should also remember the builder that died with folks saws still in his shop.. That was rough and a sad situation.

In no way am I defending the person. I have no idea. I know three years is ridiculous. If he is alive and active then he has ZERO excuse for not making it right.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 19, 2022)

Jasonrkba said:


> I'll never understand how a sober person can repeatedly take advantage of people and sleep at night. Maybe I'm just to much of a scaredycat.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I failed to mention I have read the thread on TOS.


What is TOS?


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 19, 2022)

TOS = "The Other Site".


----------



## Bill G (Dec 19, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> That's the issue with YouTube, success on that platform has nothing to do with skill, honesty, or even information. It's all about entertainment value and knowing the algorithm.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are some knowledge people on YouTube, but there are also a lot of Iron horse and BBR types. What gets me is the fan base these idiots form...the fans practically swing on his nuts for this stuff.


Yes like a blonde in yoga pants running a 880.......it's all for entertainment.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 19, 2022)

EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar said:


> TOS = "The Other Site".


Which O...P...E..? There are many


----------



## snobdds (Dec 19, 2022)

BBR made the ironhorse. Ironhorse makes sure BBR has saws to run. Ironhorse will only do one customer right. We know who that is. 

I don't think you want to send a saw to a Youtube celebrity...


----------



## Franny K (Dec 19, 2022)

EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar said:


> TOS = "The Other Site".


Thanks I was thinking terms of sale and it did not make much sense


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 19, 2022)

I don't claim to be knowledgeable when it comes to woods mods. I'm in the just get a bigger saw camp.
But, I think Mastermind has some street cred. I know Treemonkey, Timberwolf, others have built some nice running saws. They may be dead for all I know.
But, you have to keep up with it as saws change . I don't know any good way to do it other than buy some top ends and test them.

I don't know a damn thing about modding a saw, but I bet I could start a you tube channel and convince some morons that I do.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 19, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Yep. Claims to have been building saws his whole life. A couple of years ago he was quoted as saying “compression is made in the muffler, you don’t need to have higher compression to make good power. We all know that“.
> A year ago, he said “we all know that compression is king”.
> 
> Lol. Wtf. Which is it?


 We both know he is nothing but a bumbling idiot when it comes to modifying chainsaws, not a thing comes from his mouth that makes a lick of sense as far as port work or increasing performance . The best I ever heard him say was to reduce squish by gasket delete and then use black silicone to seal the cylinder to the crankcase, it will provide an extra .003 of squish clearance. He makes it sound like rocket science to his unknowing followers and his act schitc of the Uncle Harvey gets him many more recruits that hang on his every word without ever questioning his superior intelect. Harvey did do some logging in years past, always used Husqvarna chainsaws as far back as I can remember, he should have stayed in the woods .


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 19, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Which O...P...E..? There are many


Yes ***. It is a very long thread from a few years ago. A lot of what was talked about then is being rehashed here.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 19, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> We both know he is nothing but a bumbling idiot when it comes to modifying chainsaws, not a thing comes from his mouth that makes a lick of sense as far as port work or increasing performance . The best I ever heard him say was to reduce squish by gasket delete and then use black silicone to seal the cylinder to the crankcase, it will provide an extra .003 of squish clearance. He makes it sound like rocket science to his unknowing followers and his act schitc of the Uncle Harvey gets him many more recruits that hang on his every word without ever questioning his superior intelect. Harvey did do some logging in years past, always used Husqvarna chainsaws as far back as I can remember, he should have stayed in the woods .


According to him he spent his nights in woods sleeping on canvas..... Where is he from?


----------



## bwalker (Dec 19, 2022)

ZeroJunk said:


> I don't claim to be knowledgeable when it comes to woods mods. I'm in the just get a bigger saw camp.
> 
> But, I think Mastermind has some street cred. I know Treemonkey, Timberwolf, others have built some nice running saws. They may be dead for all I know.
> 
> ...


Mastermind loves to have sunshine blown up his azz, but he is honest and builds good stuff he backs up. Treemonkey is very good. Timberwolves is as well, but I don't think he is in the game anymore. 


StihlPotlicker said:


> buckin billy ray has him "port" saws for him, and he raves about them. maybe you could reach out to BBR and see if he could help you get ahold of him? but then again that BBR is a bit goofy himself lol


BBR is a putz too and is basically helping IH scam. Plus his whole friendly Canadian shtick makes me want to vommit.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 19, 2022)

Jasonrkba said:


> Yes ***. It is a very long thread from a few years ago. A lot of what was talked about then is being rehashed here.


I know Randy was pissed at someone over on that site but it was not my concern. He (Randy) did a 395 for me years ago and* I was pleased as pie. * I had these new ones last spring that need some "tickling" but it just never came to be. 

Bill


----------



## bwalker (Dec 19, 2022)

cookies said:


> I'd be very tempted to travel and catch harvey off guard in person getting it on hidden video then expose him by putting it on utube. I watched a few of his videos but quickly stopped once I noticed a pattern of little to no real educational information, bad information with the bulk of his mouth spewing fantasy builds and having 0 real tools to do any real work or the fact he never shows himself ever running saws let alone his builds working. I know I have read several horror stories about his work being trash, swapping chi junk parts in to steal the oem or simply never doing anything and keeping the saw. If folks would contact his county sheriff with the serial #s of said kept saws to file charges this crap would stop quickly.
> Many of these utube mouths get full of themselves to the point they start asking for things from viewers and give the gifts full praise to encourage it more while mixing in attempts to talk about services they offer to others in the hopes random folks and businesses will start sending them gifts to review and business. Once that starts they can not handle the load, forget whats what and just keep things or get hooked on alcohol/drugs.


Youtube is full of idiots that don't have a clue what they are talking about, but the morons of the world just lap it up.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Dec 19, 2022)

angelo c said:


> Well....that enough..
> 
> The man says he's honest....so he's honest...
> And his ThugSon agrees so....


He is with Disney now.
Have you seen the Micky Mouse intake port?


----------



## Lightning Performance (Dec 19, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Yep. Claims to have been building saws his whole life. A couple of years ago he was quoted as saying “compression is made in the muffler, you don’t need to have higher compression to make good power. We all know that“.
> A year ago, he said “we all know that compression is king”.
> 
> Lol. Wtf. Which is it?


If your not sure what case compression is or cylinder compression is, it could be both or neither but it must be something to do with compression or suck and blow


----------



## Lightning Performance (Dec 19, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Yes like a blonde in yoga pants running a 880.......it's all for entertainment.


Link?


----------



## Bill G (Dec 19, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Youtube is full of idiots that don't have a clue what they are talking about, but the morons of the world just lap it up.


That is true of the world in general no matter location nor media type..


----------



## Bill G (Dec 19, 2022)

Lightning Performance said:


> Link?


I apologize it is a 881. The video is long and painful.......full of ads at the start since that is where they make their money...


----------



## snobdds (Dec 19, 2022)

Tree trunks. They can support a big wind.


----------



## OdessaAbe (Dec 19, 2022)

Lightning Performance said:


> Link? https://m.youtube.com/@TripleLRusticDesigns


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 19, 2022)

Bill G said:


> According to him he spent his nights in woods sleeping on canvas..... Where is he from?


 He claims he grew up in Canisteo NY and now lives about 5 minutes outside of there.


----------



## Burning man (Dec 19, 2022)

Ol Harvey hates us FORUM guys, some of us went to his YouTube channel and started calling him out in the comments. The BBR knights in shining tinfoil tried to stick up for him and buckin billy channel staff dropped the old ban hammer on some people who mentioned it in his comment sections. 

Billy isn't going to touch that subject with a 1000 foot pole because he doesn't want to get anything on him that tarnishs his image... didn't buckin get a 7900 from Harvey recently?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Dec 19, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I apologize it is a 881. The video is long and painful.......full of ads at the start since that is where they make their money...



I bet that clutch drum is a nice shade of blue by now.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 19, 2022)

buzz sawyer said:


> I bet that clutch drum is a nice shade of blue by now.


Probably similar to the inside of her thighs. 

Selling your ol’ lady is just wrong


----------



## Evan (Dec 19, 2022)

How can we tell if we are the mumbling idiots or them?


----------



## Bill G (Dec 19, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Probably similar to the inside of her thighs.
> 
> Selling your ol’ lady is just wrong


All their videos are based around selling you know what for advertising dollars.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 20, 2022)

I do enjoy watching the tinmans channel. I haven't heard anything negative about him. There is very little on TV that I find interesting now days.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 20, 2022)

Jasonrkba said:


> I do enjoy watching the tinmans channel. I haven't heard anything negative about him. There is very little on TV that I find interesting now days.


Tinman?


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 20, 2022)

He has a channel on YouTube working on saws.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 20, 2022)

Now that I think about it military documentaries and a little college football is about all I watch on regular tv anymore.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 20, 2022)

Jasonrkba said:


> He has a channel on YouTube working on saws.


Do you have a link. All I find is Miranda Lambert


----------



## Burning man (Dec 20, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Do you have a link. All I find is Miranda Lambert


----------



## Bill G (Dec 20, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## giver (Dec 20, 2022)

Tinman seems like a decent person, but he doesn't do builds for people or charge for the work he does " I don't think". He does give away saws from time to time, so that helps his reputation I don't think he's out to scam anyone either. I does seem like he listens to every word of wisdom from the almighty ironhorse though.


----------



## freeasaburt (Dec 20, 2022)

I'm far from knowledgeable enough about saw porting, or basically any kind of modding, to be properly able to discern between what 's high value info and what 's total bs, but I have to say I didn't watch IH's videos for long, as the 'density' of useful information is quite low, and he seems to be quite full of himself. His video titles are of the clickbait kind ("I will be sharing a huuuuge secret!"), also something that makes me suspicious by default.

Tinman, on the other hand (himself indeed a bit of a fan of IH, it seems, but that aside) is really quite humble, always going on like "this is just the way I do it, I'm not saying its THE way to do it" and explaining his thought process. He also includes failures / experiments that didn't turn out well.
Information density is higher, and for someone like me the explanations he provided with the cut-in-half chainsaw were really useful.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Dec 20, 2022)

I have no dog in this fight, but there is always two sides to every story and the truth mixed up somewhere in between. 

Upload the screen shot / email chain with dates between the two of you, in its entirety so we can see what was agreed on. Without that, this whole thread is a complete waste of time.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Dec 20, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I apologize it is a 881. The video is long and painful.......full of ads at the start since that is where they make their money...



I skimmed through it. Looked like nothing just bait and switch... to bucking cookie?... okay.


huskihl said:


> Probably similar to the inside of her thighs.
> 
> Selling your ol’ lady is just wrong


Selling your wife is methed up if that is the case. I didn't stay long enough to see much.
Bait and switch was all they had there.


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 20, 2022)

It appears there's enough collective evidence to make the situation crystal clear.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Dec 20, 2022)

Vintage Engine Repairs said:


> I have no dog in this fight, but there is always two sides to every story and the truth mixed up somewhere in between.
> 
> Upload the screen shot / email chain with dates between the two of you, in its entirety so we can see what was agreed on. Without that, this whole thread is a complete waste of time.


Your six pages late. Where you been?... not living on the forums, slacker


----------



## AoxoMoxoA (Dec 20, 2022)

Don't have a "horse" in this race (of the IRON variety or otherwise, lol), and would never avail myself of IH's services, but spotted this comment on his most recent video. Interesting also, is that the OP hasn't stayed active in *this* particular thread.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 20, 2022)

Bill G said:


> That I agree with. Very early on in the infancy of this fine site there was a member that had a bunch of honest folks send him saws to port and never ported them nor returned them. Those who have been here a long time remember it well. There was a famous pic of him playing the snow while folks were waiting.


I remember that.


----------



## freeasaburt (Dec 20, 2022)

AoxoMoxoA said:


> Don't have a "horse" in this race (of the IRON variety or otherwise, lol), and would never avail myself of IH's services, but spotted this comment on his most recent video. Interesting also, is that the OP hasn't stayed active in *this* particular thread.
> 
> View attachment 1042297


In his case, I would definitely want compassionation too!


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 20, 2022)

AoxoMoxoA said:


> Don't have a "horse" in this race (of the IRON variety or otherwise, lol), and would never avail myself of IH's services, but spotted this comment on his most recent video. Interesting also, is that the OP hasn't stayed active in *this* particular thread.
> 
> View attachment 1042297



The OP did say IH was ignoring his calls, and all IH has to do is ship the saw back to the OP.


----------



## AoxoMoxoA (Dec 20, 2022)

EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar said:


> The OP did say IH was ignoring his calls, and all IH has to do is ship the saw back to the OP.


Agreed! But I find it odd that we're north of 100 posts in, and there's been nothing but crickets...


----------



## AoxoMoxoA (Dec 20, 2022)

freeasaburt said:


> In his case, I would definitely want compassionation too!


Does one get more compassionation from the muffler end of the engine?


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 20, 2022)

AoxoMoxoA said:


> Agreed! But I find it odd that we're north of 100 posts in, and there's been nothing but crickets...


I find it odd that the OP's story is just one of a few similar stories about IH allegedly scamming people. and people still question it.


----------



## freeasaburt (Dec 20, 2022)

AoxoMoxoA said:


> Does one get more compassionation from the muffler end of the engine?


Of course! We all know that! In the end, even though their exhausts are completely different, it' exactly the same for dirt bikes and chainsaws. They both suck back to build compassion...


----------



## AoxoMoxoA (Dec 20, 2022)

EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar said:


> I find it odd that the OP's story is just one of a few similar stories about IH allegedly scamming people. and people still question it.


You can bet your back-side that if I was the one who was scammed and created a post to alert others of it, I'd be VERY involved in the discussion.


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 20, 2022)

AoxoMoxoA said:


> You can bet your back-side that if I was the one who was scammed and created a post to alert others of it, I'd be VERY involved in the discussion.


Given all the evidence of alleged scamming by IH of at least a few people, I'll give the OP the benefit of the doubt and assume he's busy working for a living while he tries to recover his saw from IH. But you do you.


----------



## wildwes (Dec 20, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Yes like a blonde in yoga pants running a 880.......it's all for entertainment.





huskihl said:


> Probably similar to the inside of her thighs.
> 
> Selling your ol’ lady is just wrong





Bill G said:


> All their videos are based around selling you know what for advertising dollars.





Lightning Performance said:


> I skimmed through it. Looked like nothing just bait and switch... to bucking cookie?... okay.
> 
> Selling your wife is methed up if that is the case. I didn't stay long enough to see much.
> Bait and switch was all they had there.



They have a bunch of videos up of her running a band mill, splitting wood, etc. She definitely isn't there to show off her skill with equipment. Some of them are bait and switch, some of them are a pretty good demonstration of just how flexible those yoga pants are.

I am pretty sure she is the daughter, there is another woman there who I think is the mom/wife. On some level I believe whoring out your kid for youtube views is even worse, but there are plenty of people who don't care as long as they get their 30 pieces of silver. Plenty of my students would have no qualms about doing the same thing. There is even a local girl who is (I believe) 18 who makes dirty movies with her mom and sells them on ********. 
I learn about a lot of things from my immature teenage students that I would prefer not to know...


----------



## GrizG (Dec 20, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> He claims he grew up in Canisteo NY and now lives about 5 minutes outside of there.


In one of his videos he was driving on the road and I saw things that I thought looked familiar. He came to an intersection where I could read the street signs so I looked in Google Maps and he was in fact driving on Rte 248 and Fall Creek Rd in Canisteo, NY near the end of this video:


----------



## rob066 (Dec 20, 2022)

GrizG said:


> In one of his videos he was driving on the road and I saw things that I thought looked familiar. He came to an intersection where I could read the street signs so I looked in Google Maps and he was in fact driving on Rte 248 and Fall Creek Rd in Canisteo, NY near the end of this video:



Yes I been through Canisteo several times. Its on the junction of 36 and 248. It is 60 miles from me. I go to Stoneybrook and Letchworth parks that way sometimes. Sometimes to Rochester. The film location is legit. The railroad in the background in some of his videos is NS Southern Tier Line


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2022)

GrizG said:


> In one of his videos he was driving on the road and I saw things that I thought looked familiar. He came to an intersection where I could read the street signs so I looked in Google Maps and he was in fact driving on Rte 248 and Fall Creek Rd in Canisteo, NY near the end of this video:



Good to know, I have never been to his place. Seen many of his vids of working in the woods and on the hills near his home.


----------



## rob066 (Dec 20, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> > Good to know, I have never been to his place. Seen many of his vids of working in the woods and on the hills near his home.
> ...


----------



## rob066 (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## rob066 (Dec 20, 2022)

rob066 said:


>



credit to the man who filmed this


----------



## rob066 (Dec 20, 2022)

the old bridge in this video has been replaced


----------



## Midwestpowersaws (Dec 21, 2022)

Yes I've been very busy just in case his latest video I posted my phone number for him to call me I work for husqvarna and I port saws from home I'm about 2 weeks behind at home before we get this messed up I sent that saw to him and he only because he said he wanted to try to put 66 stihl on dolmar I questioned it should've questioned it more now I know I talk to dyno joe and a few others he knows I haven't asked Joe yet others said they didn't want to get in it I understand that but that saw was something more than a saw to me I'd like to have it back but I seen buckin has gotten a couple dolmar saws from him in last 2 years aswell as another guy thanks for all the posts guys


----------



## mbrick (Dec 21, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I apologize it is a 881. The video is long and painful.......full of ads at the start since that is where they make their money...



That video came across my recommended feed. Absolute trash and just clickbait for the woman. I wish YT still showed the number of dislikes because it would be high.


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 21, 2022)

Midwestpowersaws said:


> Yes I've been very busy just in case his latest video I posted my phone number for him to call me I work for husqvarna and I port saws from home I'm about 2 weeks behind at home before we get this messed up I sent that saw to him and he only because he said he wanted to try to put 66 stihl on dolmar I questioned it should've questioned it more now I know I talk to dyno joe and a few others he knows I haven't asked Joe yet others said they didn't want to get in it I understand that but that saw was something more than a saw to me I'd like to have it back but I seen buckin has gotten a couple dolmar saws from him in last 2 years aswell as another guy thanks for all the posts guys


I wish you luck in retrieving your saw, and success in your punctuation and grammar course.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 21, 2022)

Midwestpowersaws said:


> Yes I've been very busy just in case his latest video I posted my phone number for him to call me I work for husqvarna and I port saws from home I'm about 2 weeks behind at home before we get this messed up I sent that saw to him and he only because he said he wanted to try to put 66 stihl on dolmar I questioned it should've questioned it more now I know I talk to dyno joe and a few others he knows I haven't asked Joe yet others said they didn't want to get in it I understand that but that saw was something more than a saw to me I'd like to have it back but I seen buckin has gotten a couple dolmar saws from him in last 2 years aswell as another guy thanks for all the posts guys


I'm not trying to be a **** but this was kinda hard to read/decipher.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 21, 2022)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I'm not trying to be a **** but this was kinda hard to read/decipher.


So was his other posts, no judgement just observations.


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Dec 21, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Probably similar to the inside of her thighs.
> 
> Selling your ol’ lady is just wrong


she wears those pants to get the publicity out on her clothing line, that's the excuse she uses. the one video I saw, the way her fil looks at her is creepy too. that 881 vidja has over 20 million views, so they are raking in the money. I guess they both have low morals, because she is selling herself too.


----------



## Tractorsaw1 (Dec 21, 2022)

How does the potmetal pony still have a youtube channel & viewers? Your a thief, guess i need to start dropping some negative coments on his vids, but i got better things to do. Never send that conartist a saw - isn't there a list of saw scammers posted some where? JMS, potmetal pony, etc?


----------



## Husky77 (Dec 21, 2022)

Midwestpowersaws said:


> Thanks buzz . Yes his name is Harvey youtube ironhorse. It was a dolmar 7900 I'd like to have it back for sure


I only just started reading this thread so cant comment on any further than the first handful of messages. Why dont you email him direct, he always says to email because there are just too many comments. It's always the same as soon as anyone asks there is a barrage of negative comments and I would say 99% who run harvey down know nothing about the bloke just that he got a YouTube channel. Give the guy a break instead of run him down, we should be helping each other not pouring petrol on the fire but if people are bored and not happy with life I guess they feel good taking it out on others. And it's always someone who is out of sight. So stop hiding behind keyboards and be nice to the world, it's being made full of negative crap as it is so let's keep it off here. Now I'm going to read the rest but I have a feeling I maybe posting again later .


----------



## huskihl (Dec 21, 2022)

Husky77 said:


> I only just started reading this thread so cant comment on any further than the first handful of messages. Why dont you email him direct, he always says to email because there are just too many comments. It's always the same as soon as anyone asks there is a barrage of negative comments and I would say 99% who run harvey down know nothing about the bloke just that he got a YouTube channel. Give the guy a break instead of run him down, we should be helping each other not pouring petrol on the fire but if people are bored and not happy with life I guess they feel good taking it out on others. And it's always someone who is out of sight. So stop hiding behind keyboards and be nice to the world, it's being made full of negative crap as it is so let's keep it off here. Now I'm going to read the rest but I have a feeling I maybe posting again later .


It’s often a good idea to read before you post, as you’re finding out now. Anyone who knows anything about porting a chainsaw can tell he’s a hack and crook within five minutes of one of his videos. And then the proof came in a year later


----------



## freeasaburt (Dec 21, 2022)

As a general 'view on life', there's some good points there though, in my opinion! And I did kind of jump on the bandwagon here, although some of my posts were meant to be funny, in the first place.

Something I was wondering about though... Is there actually a proper and standardized way to measure the power of a saw? RPM's, ok, and you can time cuts, but I mean horsepower and torque (at specific rpms, so the power band can be graphed, for example)? Or isn't there really a point to that? If a saw 'feels' faster to someone, that doesn't really tell me a lot, in any case. 
Anyway, there's other important things too, for woods porting, like reliability, but a properly comparable 'base line' would be nice as some kind of proof.


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 21, 2022)

Husky77 said:


> I only just started reading this thread so cant comment on any further than the first handful of messages. Why dont you email him direct, he always says to email because there are just too many comments. It's always the same as soon as anyone asks there is a barrage of negative comments and I would say 99% who run harvey down know nothing about the bloke just that he got a YouTube channel. Give the guy a break instead of run him down, we should be helping each other not pouring petrol on the fire but if people are bored and not happy with life I guess they feel good taking it out on others. And it's always someone who is out of sight. So stop hiding behind keyboards and be nice to the world, it's being made full of negative crap as it is so let's keep it off here. Now I'm going to read the rest but I have a feeling I maybe posting again later .



Talk about naive...
_“It's easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled.” _ - Mark Twain​


----------



## Burning man (Dec 21, 2022)

Tractorsaw1 said:


> How does the potmetal pony still have a youtube channel & viewers? Your a thief, guess i need to start dropping some negative coments on his vids, but i got better things to do. Never send that conartist a saw - isn't there a list of saw scammers posted some where? JMS, potmetal pony, etc?



His channel moderator(s)are usually quick to delete negative comments.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 21, 2022)

I take most youtubers with a huge grain of salt. Same as reality shows. 
$$$$$ before anything else.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 21, 2022)

Husky77 said:


> I only just started reading this thread so cant comment on any further than the first handful of messages. Why dont you email him direct, he always says to email because there are just too many comments. It's always the same as soon as anyone asks there is a barrage of negative comments and I would say 99% who run harvey down know nothing about the bloke just that he got a YouTube channel. Give the guy a break instead of run him down, we should be helping each other not pouring petrol on the fire but if people are bored and not happy with life I guess they feel good taking it out on others. And it's always someone who is out of sight. So stop hiding behind keyboards and be nice to the world, it's being made full of negative crap as it is so let's keep it off here. Now I'm going to read the rest but I have a feeling I maybe posting again later .


Oh bull shat. Crooks and dumb Azzs need to be outed so they can't screw people over..


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 21, 2022)

freeasaburt said:


> As a general 'view on life', there's some good points there though, in my opinion! And I did kind of jump on the bandwagon here, although some of my posts were meant to be funny, in the first place.
> 
> Something I was wondering about though... Is there actually a proper and standardized way to measure the power of a saw? RPM's, ok, and you can time cuts, but I mean horsepower and torque (at specific rpms, so the power band can be graphed, for example)? Or isn't there really a point to that? If a saw 'feels' faster to someone, that doesn't really tell me a lot, in any case.
> Anyway, there's other important things too, for woods porting, like reliability, but a properly comparable 'base line' would be nice as some kind of proof.





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAMrRtDJGU80JhYtxOkaMFw/videos?app=desktop


----------



## bwalker (Dec 21, 2022)

freeasaburt said:


> As a general 'view on life', there's some good points there though, in my opinion! And I did kind of jump on the bandwagon here, although some of my posts were meant to be funny, in the first place.
> 
> Something I was wondering about though... Is there actually a proper and standardized way to measure the power of a saw? RPM's, ok, and you can time cuts, but I mean horsepower and torque (at specific rpms, so the power band can be graphed, for example)? Or isn't there really a point to that? If a saw 'feels' faster to someone, that doesn't really tell me a lot, in any case.
> Anyway, there's other important things too, for woods porting, like reliability, but a properly comparable 'base line' would be nice as some kind of proof.


A saw can be put on a dyno, but the results are only as good as the operator and the technology it's based on. With that said the easiest way is to test the saw in the wood.
Years ago there was a "builder" here that was doing alot of work. His saws screamed rpm wise and where loud. I bought one based on the ranting and ravings of others and found the saw to be about useless and actually cut slower than when it was stock. It sounded nasty though! After I posted my findings all of a sudden guys where pissed when they actually timed the saws they bought from the guy. Chalk it up to lesson learned.


----------



## freeasaburt (Dec 21, 2022)

Thanks for the feedback. Personally I think high dbs should be a by product of better performance, if it's louder than that, well... it wouldn't be for me. But I run stock saws anyway... I do find information on saw mods online, on youtube or on forums, really interesting though! Somebody who does it right usually has a thorough understanding of the saw at hand, or chainsaws in general, I think.


----------



## Czed (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Husky77 (Dec 21, 2022)

Sea chaser, so many wannabes all wanting some fame but there are some genuine folk too, all we can do is weed out the crap and dont give them your time.
Ontonthe main subject and I have read all the posts, it leaves me thinking who in their right mind would 1 send a saw to a stranger 2 leave it for three years and 3 not get in touch with the man. Over three years iron horse has posted many videos and often says he will reply to people so why hasnt this unhappy fella got in touch with him. He has for sure had plenty of time so cant go moaning. Always two sides to a story and we only heard one, but to me that dont even add up, three years no way!! Even if your a busy man you dont leave anything that long, unless you have more money than sence. 
If someone gave me a saw to do and I had it that long it would have been in my way for 30 months. And most saw shops I know here in uk say if the saw is left over six months they can sell it to recoup storage. 
It seems there could be more to this story than we are aware of, until both sides of the story are known then NO ONE should run down old harvey. 
That's my bit, sorry if it upsets anyone but the world should be a happy place not full of gossip and hassle. We get enough of that ctap for politicians.


----------



## CutsThroughKnots (Dec 21, 2022)

EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar said:


> Talk about naive...
> _“It's easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled.” _ - Mark Twain​


There was one line in the movie the Flim-Flam Man that made me think. George C. Scott, who gives a magnificent performance, tells his young protégé “You can’t cheat an honest man.”


----------



## Husky77 (Dec 21, 2022)

I like the saying "youth is wasted on the young" you realise just how true that is at my age


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 22, 2022)

Porting knowledge aside. If someone stole my saw and I knew where it was the police would be involved. If I didn't get the saw back it would be considered a hard lesson learned. He is still making videos so take that how you want. Personally if it's not face to face it's not happening.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Dec 22, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Before the wagons and vultures start circling does anyone know if the person in question is active on any sites? If so that is one thing but it is possible he has passed away.


If its the youtube guy, he is still quite active.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Dec 22, 2022)

StihlPotlicker said:


> buckin billy ray has him "port" saws for him, and he raves about them. maybe you could reach out to BBR and see if he could help you get ahold of him? but then again that BBR is a bit goofy himself lol


I find BBR entertaining, and reminds me heavily of my dad. Matter of fact the first time I sa one of his videos I thought it was my dad.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 22, 2022)

Jasonrkba said:


> Porting knowledge aside. If someone stole my saw and I knew where it was the police would be involved. If I didn't get the saw back it would be considered a hard lesson learned. He is still making videos so take that how you want. Personally if it's not face to face it's not happening.


With all due respect that sounds good but I am sorry that is not reality. I have personal experience in trying to recover stolen items and it is not as easy as some think it is.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 22, 2022)

Me to. And it sucks. But I learned from those experiences. If you dont know someone then they have done nothing to earn your trust. If someone steels off your front porch, house, car ect. That is entirely different than willingly sending your property to a stranger.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Dec 22, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> That's the issue with YouTube, success on that platform has nothing to do with skill, honesty, or even information. It's all about entertainment value and knowing the algorithm.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are some knowledge people on YouTube, but there are also a lot of Iron horse and BBR types. What gets me is the fan base these idiots form...the fans practically swing on his nuts for this stuff.


What do you have against BBR? I always thought his videos were informative and entertaining.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 22, 2022)

Bill G said:


> With all due respect that sounds good but I am sorry that is not reality. I have personal experience in trying to recover stolen items and it is not as easy as some think it is.


But I do agree that law enforcement is a lot less motivated to retrieve stolen property than they where before the woke world we live in now.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 22, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> What do you have against BBR? I always thought his videos were informative and entertaining.


I admittedly haven't watched much of his stuff, but I don't think he's as good of a faller as he thinks he is. Also spur climbing trees that aren't being removed is kinda frowned upon nowadays...I watched a video where he was doing that. I don't think it's quite as harmful as some people think, but I can do it with ropes and ascenders, and not scar the tree up as I do it.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 22, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> What do you have against BBR? I always thought his videos were informative and entertaining.


I'll add that, I much prefer August Hunicke's videos to BBR.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Dec 22, 2022)

freeasaburt said:


> I'm far from knowledgeable enough about saw porting, or basically any kind of modding, to be properly able to discern between what 's high value info and what 's total bs, but I have to say I didn't watch IH's videos for long, as the 'density' of useful information is quite low, and he seems to be quite full of himself. His video titles are of the clickbait kind ("I will be sharing a huuuuge secret!"), also something that makes me suspicious by default.
> 
> Tinman, on the other hand (himself indeed a bit of a fan of IH, it seems, but that aside) is really quite humble, always going on like "this is just the way I do it, I'm not saying its THE way to do it" and explaining his thought process. He also includes failures / experiments that didn't turn out well.
> Information density is higher, and for someone like me the explanations he provided with the cut-in-half chainsaw were really useful.


I used to enjoy Tinmans videos and thought he was knowagble until I watched him try to explain how to use a chain grinder.

The issue is lack of channels that really know what they are talking about.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Dec 22, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> I'll add that, I much prefer August Hunicke's videos to BBR.


Can't say I've ever watched any of his. I don't really watch that much youtube. I did think that BBR's hand filing vidoes were pretty good for pointing beginners in the right direction.


----------



## Bjorn T (Dec 22, 2022)

I follow about 30 different youtube channels, with chainsaws and porting, only 4-5 are good and trusted. Rest is just trying to make youtube money.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 22, 2022)

Jasonrkba said:


> But I do agree that law enforcement is a lot less motivated to retrieve stolen property than they where before the woke world we live in now.


With all due respect, I had my first experience with this back in the late 1980's. It is not just the "woke" folks although it has gotten steadily worse.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 22, 2022)

About two years ago my wife ran a young fellow off the carport at gun point. He stole my generator. After calling 911 she called me at work. 45 minutes away. I got home 30 minutes before the LEO arrived. Fortunately nobody was hurt. She said he was young enough to be our son which would be mid 20's. She was able to remember half the tag number and I had all the information from the geny. I'll never see it again but I keep the new one in the basement. The frustration is real.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 22, 2022)

Jasonrkba said:


> About two years ago my wife ran a young fellow off the carport at gun point. He stole my generator. After calling 911 she called me at work. 45 minutes away. I got home 30 minutes before the LEO arrived. Fortunately nobody was hurt. She said he was young enough to be our son which would be mid 20's. She was able to remember half the tag number and I had all the information from the geny. I'll never see it again but I keep the new one in the basement. The frustration is real.


Well as I said I have a bit of experience in this and how hard it is to recover items or for law enforcement to do anything.. This is a long post.

1. In 1988 my cousin over the bluff from me had his 86 TRX 200 4 wheeler stolen. They thieves went in a closed machine shed and lifted it up over the disk to get it out. I thought is was odd but was a rare occurrence. Well about 4 days later they went in our shed and stole my 85 TRX 250. At this point there was a farm in between us that the nice older man had allowed his kids and grandkids to run over him. They were running in and out at all hours of the night and were dealing drugs. We were told the teenage/20's kids had been seen on the 4 wheelers. We called the county sheriff. They came down and did a cursory search but found nothing since they had hidden them. Well another week went by and we spotted the machines hidden in a ditch on their farm. It tool field glasses but the machines could be seen on their farm from our field. We called the sheriff's department again and Detective Bush came out. He told us there was nothing we could do because we had no proof they were the ones that stole them. He also went as far as telling my father we could not legally retrieve the property even though we had the serial numbers. He then said we could be arrested for entering their property. My father looks at teh detective and said get your fiiing cuffs then. We drove in and picked up both machines. No one was ever charged nor went to jail. 

2. We live right along the Mississippi river and trapped the river for years. We had our own landing along the nank on our land. In 1991 at the end of the season my father pulled the ole aluminum flat bottom up on the bank and left it. Well about mid-winter I went to go get it and the son of a gun was gone. It turns out the same jack=arses that took the wheelers drug the boat out on the ice and drug it downstream to where they could load it up then scrap it for aluminum. We were told that by one of the girlfriends of one son involved. Once again we were told nothing could be done.

3. In 1994 I was working for the US Army Corp of Engineers at our local Lock and Dam. We had a older guy they were forced to employ under some JTPA program. His father was a great man but he and his sons were not and had taken advantage of Fred SR. Well I get home from work one night and guess what my 4 wheeler had been stolen again (same one). At this point I did not think Freed JR was involved but he was. I went to work talking about it and that SOB kept his mouth shut. After a bit we were tipped off that Fred JR's son had stolen it. Well the sheriff was called and sure enough there was mine along with another one hidden under a tarp in a shed. Fred JR claimed his son said he bought them from"some Mexican in Wilton" Of course the kid stole them. Once again we took mine back and the police said we no proof to do anything.

4. In early 2017 I was cutting and burning brush in the same field involved in the first example. My sons came down to get me as it was time to go feed silage to the cows. We were feeding when we saw a strange 4 wheeler go down the road. Now my land is at the end of a dead end. We know all machines but I wanted to get the feeding done and get back to burning so I did not think much about it. Well when I went back to the burn pile my Stihl 440 was gone. My neighbor and his wife down the lane are retired officers and keep a keen eye on everything. I described the person and the wheeler and they told me who it was. It was the 20 something son of a different neighbor. I called his mom and said I wanted my saw back. She said she would ask him and call me back. Of course she did not so I called her again. She claimed he said he did not steal it (of course not) she said he just wanted to see where the smoke was coming from. I told her that was a bald arse lie and he was trespassing and stole it. Well the following weekend the thieving dipstick came by again. I took to chasing him on my four wheeler. We headed into the trail he had down through another neighbors (trespassing) I started ramming the back of his wheeler and he stopped. We had words (heated) and he claimed he did not steal my saw. Well I called the sheriff again. A officer called back and said the guy already had a theft warrant out . The officer said since it was Sunday they did not have the manpower to go after him as he had a history of running. In the end they did go arrest him on the warrant but they said they could do nothing about the saw as I did not see him take it.

Trust me it is not as simple as some think to go after theives


----------



## PEK (Dec 22, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Well as I said I have a bit of experience in this and how hard it is to recover items or for law enforcement to do anything.. This is a long post.
> 
> 1. In 1988 my cousin over the bluff from me had his 86 TRX 200 4 wheeler stolen. They thieves went in a closed machine shed and lifted it up over the disk to get it out. I thought is was odd but was a rare occurrence. Well about 4 days later they went in our shed and stole my 85 TRX 250. At this point there was a farm in between us that the nice older man had allowed his kids and grandkids to run over him. They were running in and out at all hours of the night and were dealing drugs. We were told the teenage/20's kids had been seen on the 4 wheelers. We called the county sheriff. They came down and did a cursory search but found nothing since they had hidden them. Well another week went by and we spotted the machines hidden in a ditch on their farm. It tool field glasses but the machines could be seen on their farm from our field. We called the sheriff's department again and Detective Bush came out. He told us there was nothing we could do because we had no proof they were the ones that stole them. He also went as far as telling my father we could not legally retrieve the property even though we had the serial numbers. He then said we could be arrested for entering their property. My father looks at teh detective and said get your fiiing cuffs then. We drove in and picked up both machines. No one was ever charged nor went to jail.
> 
> ...


I think most places the law seems to help these sort of people, going and getting back stolen property I have done the same as you, then for me it is payback time plus a smack in the mouth which often offends, xxxx them!
Where we live now, somebody steals or whatever they feel the force of the locals, no mambe pambi here.
Whats the answer, a lot down to the parents plus they have no respect for anybody or anything.


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Dec 22, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> What do you have against BBR? I always thought his videos were informative and entertaining.


He has too much hippie yippie in his vidjas for me. I skip to the felling part LOL


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Dec 22, 2022)

Tractorsaw1 said:


> How does the potmetal pony still have a youtube channel & viewers? Your a thief, guess i need to start dropping some negative coments on his vids, but i got better things to do. Never send that conartist a saw - isn't there a list of saw scammers posted some where? JMS, potmetal pony, etc?


who is JMS? is he the one that did the NOS saw and it caught fire?


----------



## angelo c (Dec 22, 2022)

StihlPotlicker said:


> who is JMS? is he the one that did the NOS saw and it caught fire?


Jason Stratton...
A truly epic level chitbaggery specialist. Ironwhore could learn much from his pioneering thievery scams


----------



## Kel71 (Dec 22, 2022)

Husky77
Over three years iron horse has posted many videos and often says he will reply to people so why hasnt this unhappy fella got in touch with him.




Are you sure you read all the posts?
From the original post-
Anyone had trouble with this guy returning saws I build saws he said he wanted to try something different with a dolmar 7900 it's been 3 years *he won't answer the phone won't return calls just ghosted me I've even posted on his channel*


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 22, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Well as I said I have a bit of experience in this and how hard it is to recover items or for law enforcement to do anything.. This is a long post.
> 
> 1. In 1988 my cousin over the bluff from me had his 86 TRX 200 4 wheeler stolen. They thieves went in a closed machine shed and lifted it up over the disk to get it out. I thought is was odd but was a rare occurrence. Well about 4 days later they went in our shed and stole my 85 TRX 250. At this point there was a farm in between us that the nice older man had allowed his kids and grandkids to run over him. They were running in and out at all hours of the night and were dealing drugs. We were told the teenage/20's kids had been seen on the 4 wheelers. We called the county sheriff. They came down and did a cursory search but found nothing since they had hidden them. Well another week went by and we spotted the machines hidden in a ditch on their farm. It tool field glasses but the machines could be seen on their farm from our field. We called the sheriff's department again and Detective Bush came out. He told us there was nothing we could do because we had no proof they were the ones that stole them. He also went as far as telling my father we could not legally retrieve the property even though we had the serial numbers. He then said we could be arrested for entering their property. My father looks at teh detective and said get your fiiing cuffs then. We drove in and picked up both machines. No one was ever charged nor went to jail.
> 
> ...


That would be frustrating. I did eventually install a camera system throughout the home. The LEO told me if the geny had been chained up he could do more. Go figure, it's somehow my fault now.


----------



## Bjorn T (Dec 22, 2022)

When watching one of Ironhorse first videos, it only took me about 10 minuter, to be suspicious. He was showing how to use a degrewheel. He push the piston down with a screwdriver and set the Wheel at bdc. That way is not the right way. I think he mist almost 10 degrese.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 22, 2022)

Bjorn T said:


> When watching one of Ironhorse first videos, it only took me about 10 minuter, to be suspicious. He was showing how to use a degrewheel. He push the piston down with a screwdriver and set the Wheel at bdc. That way is not the right way. I think he mist almost 10 degrese.


And then went onto timing his cylinder. When his intake opened at 75 and closed at 84, it should’ve turned on a lightbulb that the wheel wasn’t zeroed. But nope, kept on leading the flock. And no one in his comments picked up on it either


----------



## Catfish044 (Dec 22, 2022)

huskihl said:


> And then went onto timing his cylinder. When his intake opened at 75 and closed at 84, it should’ve turned on a lightbulb that the wheel wasn’t zeroed. But nope, kept on leading the flock. And no one in his comments picked up on it either


Because they have no idea what’s going on he tells them it’s great so it must be, kinda puts things in perspective when you see what’s going on in our country today people walking around with no clue head so far up in the clouds it’s stupid


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Dec 22, 2022)

angelo c said:


> Jason Stratton...
> A truly epic level chitbaggery specialist. Ironwhore could learn much from his pioneering thievery scams


I was thinking of Johns custom saws when you said JMS, my bad


----------



## KASH (Dec 23, 2022)

So I could be up to speed I hunted up one of Billys movies after 5 minutes and after hearing the word friends for the 10 thousands time I had to escape.I do not know if he knows anything or not but I have never saw another person who I have never met that I could dislike as much as Billy each to their own.I do not know what could be worse listen to friendly Bill or suffer the agony of listening to someone elses nagging wife.
Kash


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Dec 23, 2022)

I haven’t actually watched any BBR in awhile. Went and found his newest video and it was 20 minutes of nothing but crap.


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Dec 23, 2022)

KASH said:


> So I could be up to speed I hunted up one of Billys movies after 5 minutes and after hearing the word friends for the 10 thousands time I had to escape.I do not know if he knows anything or not but I have never saw another person who I have never met that I could dislike as much as Billy each to their own.I do not know what could be worse listen to friendly Bill or suffer the agony of listening to someone elses nagging wife.
> Kash


C'mon friend be kind show the love, don't be mean LOL. The wife asked me what drugs he took, that fried his brain lol


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 23, 2022)

StihlPotlicker said:


> C'mon friend be kind show the love, don't be mean LOL. The wife asked me what drugs he took, that fried his brain lol


New version called Youtube Suck Up!


----------



## cheato (Dec 23, 2022)

Speaking of information and youtube channels, what are your thoughts on Guilty of Treeson. I do enjoy watching these guys do their jobs.


----------



## Squareground3691 (Dec 23, 2022)

Bjarne Butler Faller on YouTube is the real deal, great videos and scenery to match .


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 23, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I haven’t actually watched any BBR in awhile. Went and found his newest video and it was 20 minutes of nothing but crap.



I don't spend hardly any time on the internet but I did catch a moment of that guy once.

Anyone that calls their audience "friends" every 10 seconds is immediately obnoxious to me, he talks to his audience like a 1st grade teacher reading a book to the students.

Handling people that steal from you or someone you know is actually simple, I've done it more than once.

Stealing from someone states away on the internet is a little more difficult.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 23, 2022)

KASH said:


> So I could be up to speed I hunted up one of Billys movies after 5 minutes and after hearing the word friends for the 10 thousands time I had to escape.I do not know if he knows anything or not but I have never saw another person who I have never met that I could dislike as much as Billy each to their own.I do not know what could be worse listen to friendly Bill or suffer the agony of listening to someone elses nagging wife.
> Kash


Exactly. It's like nails on a chalk board..


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Dec 23, 2022)

cheato said:


> Speaking of information and youtube channels, what are your thoughts on Guilty of Treeson. I do enjoy watching these guys do their jobs.


he ain't bad. I like watching him too, but i like August and Kevin Hamm Game of trees better.


----------



## Czed (Dec 23, 2022)

StihlPotlicker said:


> who is JMS? is he the one that did the NOS saw and it caught fire?




Stratton specialized in ruining stihls 
With his belt sander he could 
Easily mangle Stihls flat cylinder bases 
He also ruined a few Husqvarna's and dolmars iirc


----------



## JRM (Dec 23, 2022)

rob066 said:


>



We spent a week there last summer. 
What a beautiful park.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 23, 2022)

cheato said:


> Speaking of information and youtube channels, what are your thoughts on Guilty of Treeson. I do enjoy watching these guys do their jobs.





Squareground3691 said:


> Bjarne Butler Faller on YouTube is the real deal, great videos and scenery to match .


I don’t watch any YouTube vids unless I get sucked in from a link someone sent me. But from hearing others’ comments, these guys are real and a couple of the best for good information


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Dec 23, 2022)

Czed said:


> View attachment 1043149
> 
> Stratton specialized in ruining stihls
> With his belt sander he could
> ...


sounds like he is related to that Jamie Trotter LOL. that Jamie would put Farmtech junk in Stihl saws and say he ported them. i had to learn the hard way with that knot head


----------



## Squareground3691 (Dec 23, 2022)

huskihl said:


> I don’t watch any YouTube vids unless I get sucked in from a link someone sent me. But from hearing others’ comments, these guys are real and a couple of the best for good information


Yea Kevin, I don’t watch much either , but when I do it’s usually him . TV in general is redundant nowadays, other than news and some sports


----------



## Czed (Dec 23, 2022)

StihlPotlicker said:


> sounds like he is related to that Jamie Trotter LOL. that Jamie would put Farmtech junk in Stihl saws and say he ported them. i had to learn the hard way with that knot head


Jason offered a 2 for 1 porting special
For only 250.00 he'd ruin two saws


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Dec 23, 2022)

Husky77 said:


> Sea chaser, so many wannabes all wanting some fame but there are some genuine folk too, all we can do is weed out the crap and dont give them your time.
> Ontonthe main subject and I have read all the posts, it leaves me thinking who in their right mind would 1 send a saw to a stranger 2 leave it for three years and 3 not get in touch with the man. Over three years iron horse has posted many videos and often says he will reply to people so why hasnt this unhappy fella got in touch with him. He has for sure had plenty of time so cant go moaning. Always two sides to a story and we only heard one, but to me that dont even add up, three years no way!! Even if your a busy man you dont leave anything that long, unless you have more money than sence.
> If someone gave me a saw to do and I had it that long it would have been in my way for 30 months. And most saw shops I know here in uk say if the saw is left over six months they can sell it to recoup storage.
> It seems there could be more to this story than we are aware of, until both sides of the story are known then NO ONE should run down old harvey.
> That's my bit, sorry if it upsets anyone but the world should be a happy place not full of gossip and hassle. We get enough of that ctap for politicians.



There's always an apologist in every crowd, and logic can't penetrate their mental block.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 23, 2022)

Czed said:


> ￼
> Stratton specialized in ruining stihls
> 
> With his belt sander he could
> ...


It was pretty apparent JMS was a hack from day 1 too, but if it was pointed out the mods at the other site got testy..


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 23, 2022)

KASH said:


> So I could be up to speed I hunted up one of Billys movies after 5 minutes and after hearing the word friends for the 10 thousands time I had to escape.I do not know if he knows anything or not but I have never saw another person who I have never met that I could dislike as much as Billy each to their own.I do not know what could be worse listen to friendly Bill or suffer the agony of listening to someone elses nagging wife.
> Kash



If anybody decides to watch a BBR video, about 5 minutes of his 40+ minute videos is all you, I or anybody has to see. Hit the fast forward till something of interest flashes on the screen. The "friends" stuff gets old, but what is really really annoying is him banging away on his drum set. WTF!?!? Who is that for?


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Dec 23, 2022)

JRM said:


> We spent a week there last summer.
> What a beautiful park.
> 
> View attachment 1043161
> I used to visit there a lot, when I was younger sneak up on Tressel, it was always fun when train would go by. Last time I was there was when my buddy drowned in the lower falls


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 23, 2022)

MontanaResident said:


> If anybody decides to watch a BBR video, about 5 minutes of his 40+ minute videos is all you, I or anybody has to see. Hit the fast forward will something of interest flashes on the screen. The "friends" stuff gets old, but what is really really annoying is him banging away on his drum set. WTF!?!? Who is that for?



Reminds me of back when I rented and had roommates. One of them bought a drum set, he wasn't bad at them, but it was still annoying AF. Unless you are one of the elite, drums are one of those things that only sound good to the player.


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Dec 23, 2022)

wildwes said:


> They have a bunch of videos up of her running a band mill, splitting wood, etc. She definitely isn't there to show off her skill with equipment. Some of them are bait and switch, some of them are a pretty good demonstration of just how flexible those yoga pants are.
> 
> I am pretty sure she is the daughter, there is another woman there who I think is the mom/wife. On some level I believe whoring out your kid for youtube views is even worse, but there are plenty of people who don't care as long as they get their 30 pieces of silver. Plenty of my students would have no qualms about doing the same thing. There is even a local girl who is (I believe) 18 who makes dirty movies with her mom and sells them on ********.
> I learn about a lot of things from my immature teenage students that I would prefer not to know...


i heard she was from New York or Connecticut originally, but she met her now husband when she was a cop in Fl.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Dec 23, 2022)

MontanaResident said:


> If anybody decides to watch a BBR video, about 5 minutes of his 40+ minute videos is all you, I or anybody has to see. Hit the fast forward will something of interest flashes on the screen. The "friends" stuff gets old, but what is really really annoying is him banging away on his drum set. WTF!?!? Who is that for?


This is exactly what I do. Usually about sub 5 mins of stuff I want to actually watch. I do enjoy his old ford trucks, and when he is actually falling he has some good info.

As far as the part about roasting his brain with drugs, he actually admits to this that he drank and did lots of drugs in his younger years. Probably why he reminds me so much of my dad 

Also, Tinman says friends about every 20 seconds as well, but I don’t see people complaining about his videos as much.


----------



## Bjorn T (Dec 23, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> This is exactly what I do. Usually about sub 5 mins of stuff I want to actually watch. I do enjoy his old ford trucks, and when he is actually falling he has some good info.
> 
> As far as the part about roasting his brain with drugs, he actually admits to this that he drank and did lots of drugs in his younger years. Probably why he reminds me so much of my dad
> 
> Also, Tinman saws friends about every 20 seconds as well, but I don’t see people complaining about his videos as much.


Tinman dont sell the saws he is porting or building. Thats why less complaining. I watch every video he makes, But he is not a proffesionally porter. He do it for fun. 

Ironhorse is only Trying to Steal as mutch money he Can. BBR is helping him by advertising his magnificent saws. So both are bandits.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Dec 23, 2022)

Bjorn T said:


> Tinman dont sell the saws he is porting or building. Thats why less complaining. I watch every video he makes, But he is not a proffesionally porter. He do it for fun.
> 
> Ironhorse is only Trying to Steal as mutch money he Can. BBR is helping him by advertising his magnificent saws. So both are bandits.


My guess there is that BBR couldn’t ever afford a real porter, and had IH build him a saw. Mi

Probably better then a stock saw, so it was gold in his eyes, so he raved about it, and it went from there. 

I’m not sure that BBR would intentionally screw people over. I did find it interesting he didn’t like the first saw Tinman built for him, but he did do some goofy stuff to that saw. 

I don’t watch all of Tinman videos, but I do enjoy them and find them more informative than IH. I did watch a bunch of his stuff getting ready to try porting my Jonsered 625/670 I’m building, but haven’t got to the grinding part yet


----------



## flatsfisher (Dec 23, 2022)

I thought calling everyone "friend" was a Canadian thing. Tinman does it too. I watch him occasionally. Billy Ray is kinda hard to take but I like his enthusiasm for old chainsaws.


----------



## Burning man (Dec 23, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> My guess there is that BBR couldn’t ever afford a real porter, and had IH build him a saw. Mi
> 
> Probably better then a stock saw, so it was gold in his eyes, so he raved about it, and it went from there.
> 
> ...


He's got a few Donnie walker ported saws and has known him for some time, IH gave BBR a saw, not sure about tinman though.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Dec 23, 2022)

flatsfisher said:


> I thought calling everyone "friends" was a Canadian thing. Tinman does it too. I watch him occasionally. Billy Ray is kinda hard to take but I like his enthusiasm for old chainsaws.


He’s the equivalent of someone giving cocaine to a 7 year old with ADHD, but I still find him entertaining, which is why I watch YouTube usually.


----------



## Catfish044 (Dec 23, 2022)

Not much for the YouTube guys with their mouth constantly running spinning circles , I do however like watching this one guys videos he just puts ripping saws in big wood (or small wood) and gives them a hot supper , no talk no bs just guy running great saws he built


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 23, 2022)

Burning man said:


> He's got a few Donnie walker ported saws and has known him for some time, IH gave BBR a saw, not sure about tinman though.


It's not a knock on Donnie Walker, but I've heard he does pretty mild builds. Minimal machine work, mostly cleans up the ports, etc. Again, it's not a knock...his saws have to be uber-reliable work saws that pull long bars well...and he certainly has a good reputation for reliable work saws. It could just be that even a complete buffon like IH got lucky on a particular saw and ol' BBR thought it was the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Czed (Dec 23, 2022)

MontanaResident said:


> If anybody decides to watch a BBR video, about 5 minutes of his 40+ minute videos is all you, I or anybody has to see. Hit the fast forward till something of interest flashes on the screen. The "friends" stuff gets old, but what is really really annoying is him banging away on his drum set. WTF!?!? Who is that for?


Don't forget he also sells 400.00+ axes most of which people gave him the axe head's


----------



## user 183019 (Dec 23, 2022)

billy ray is an island fellow like myself and he appreciates the 7.5 cube mccullochs like myself. ive watched his channel off and on since its beginning. feel i should probably open my mouth at this point. billy gets no pie from that donkey. why would he. hes busy working and i believe he is unaware of whats been going on with this fellow and the slander that has resulted from his associations. donkey lives somewhere in ny? billy from the beginning was obviously not a saw tuner or builder he is not aware enough or naive to realize this donkey was floppy. donkey capitalized on his loose associations with billy. i watched a couple of his videos and the one with his son bird dogging the camera was the last. tinman is a business man. seemingly more straight up. he is building on what billy started. watch his first videos. when he starts using the friends terminology. its painful. all channels will have there sycophants. id like to hear evidence that billy was dishonest in any way. his saws he mostly accumulated before his channel started. he is a silly guy. he is putting on a show to some degree. he is a good faller and arborist. the message of work hard be honest and help out resonates with myself and others im not sure how that is bad. seems maybe people shooting off at the mouth are envious. i dont like talking without the subject present. thats weak. the walkers reputation needs no defense.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 23, 2022)

joshtree said:


> billy ray is an island fellow like myself and he appreciates the 7.5 cube mccullochs like myself. ive watched his channel off and on since its beginning. feel i should probably open my mouth at this point. billy gets no pie from that donkey. why would he. hes busy working and i believe he is unaware of whats been going on with this fellow and the slander that has resulted from his associations. donkey lives somewhere in ny? billy from the beginning was obviously not a saw tuner or builder he is not aware enough or naive to realize this donkey was floppy. donkey capitalized on his loose associations with billy. i watched a couple of his videos and the one with his son bird dogging the camera was the last. tinman is a business man. seemingly more straight up. he is building on what billy started. watch his first videos. when he starts using the friends terminology. its painful. all channels will have there sycophants. id like to hear evidence that billy was dishonest in any way. his saws he mostly accumulated before his channel started. he is a silly guy. he is putting on a show to some degree. he is a good faller and arborist. the message of work hard be honest and help out resonates with myself and others im not sure how that is bad. seems maybe people shooting off at the mouth are envious. i dont like talking without the subject present. thats weak. the walkers reputation needs no defense.



If anybody wants to see BBR at his best, he has his character Cleetus. Giant teeth, drools a bit, and explains the difficult to explain. Hilarious stuff.

Here's one. 

Cleetus, explains "Get the Gullet"


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Dec 23, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’m not sure that BBR would intentionally screw people over.



You want to ask the Dentist that sent him a free 288XP for evaluation about who craps on who.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 23, 2022)

flatsfisher said:


> I thought calling everyone "friend" was a Canadian thing. Tinman does it too. I watch him occasionally. Billy Ray is kinda hard to take but I like his enthusiasm for old chainsaws.


I lived in NW Ontario for six years and delt with people from all over the country. While Canadians are very nice people in general I never heard a single one refer to someone as "friend" repeatedly.
I think BBR got into to much acid at some point in time.


----------



## user 183019 (Dec 23, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> You want to ask the Dentist that sent him a free 288XP for evaluation about who craps on who.


link to evidence? if you sent me a free saw i would be crapping on you?


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Dec 23, 2022)

joshtree said:


> link to evidence? if you sent me a free saw i would be crapping on you?



Its Christmas Eve here- I have better things to do, but I'm sure if you search through youtube you will find videos pertaining to unboxing a 288 that had claims made about it that the receiver may not have wanted to admit, the saw builder might have said something about someone on another forum that got someone elses goat up and the saw might have been passed forward to a son or some such state of affairs.


----------



## user 183019 (Dec 23, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Its Christmas Eve here- I have better things to do, but I'm sure if you search through youtube you will find videos pertaining to unboxing a 288 that had claims made about it that the receiver may not have wanted to admit, the saw builder might have said something about someone on another forum that got someone elses goat up and the saw might have been passed forward to a son or some such state of affairs.


what claims? genuinely curious. sent a free saw for "evaluation"..i dont get yours or the senders reasoning.


----------



## user 183019 (Dec 23, 2022)

better things? like talk smack about someone across an ocean from you? if i made claims like you have id stick around and back them up.


----------



## toppers (Dec 23, 2022)

Having watched all these characters on Youtube I'll say that BBR actually comes across as a genuinely good person, but does mention he has a history of drug use and mixing with that crowd. Yeah, the friends and peace / love messages are overbearing. And his videos are all 35+ minutes, that's just too long. Show me how to do something in 5 minutes, I don't want to hear 30 minutes of FRIENDS. Tinman is beating up the "friends" thing too but he seems a bit more knowledgeable than the others about saw tuning. 

I get the not-so-great vibes from Ironhorse. It's all about him and talking up a big game about being some legendary logger with his son creeping in the background and lapping it up, very weird. The son gives me worse vibes to be honest. 

But like has been said 100x in this thread, never send a saw to a Youtuber personality. 

Can anyone link a good chainsaw youtuber that isn't a part of this circle? It's a pretty small circle and I don't want to really follow any of them for above mentioned reasons.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 23, 2022)

joshtree said:


> better things? like talk smack about someone across an ocean from you? if i made claims like you have id stick around and back them up.


I don’t care to dig for the buried thread either but it happened like he said


----------



## user 183019 (Dec 23, 2022)

huskihl said:


> huskihl said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t care to dig for the buried thread either but it happened like he said
> ...


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 23, 2022)

I don't watch a lot of YT, but BBR's old stuff is good. He got caught up like they all do. Wranglerstar was the first that went that way real big that I recall.
Bjarne is the real deal. Guilty of Treeson is cool and humble, still learning. I'd like to get him down here to whack some big eucalyptus with me some day.

afleetcommand (@weimedog) is fun to hang out with on YT.

I think the 288 was a lot of misunderstanding/miscommunication.

It would be interesting for BBR to get his hands on on good eastern porter's torquey saw and feel it pull.

*cough* @huskihl *cough* haha


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Dec 23, 2022)

joshtree said:


> better things? like talk smack about someone across an ocean from you? if i made claims like you have id stick around and back them up.



The whole shooting match is out there in public domains- you can type things here, so I am sure you can use Google as well. 
Im not smack talking anybody- but not everyone is gold gilded. 
You could always ask over the Island Christmas dinner table? You have a good one now.


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 23, 2022)

I think the dentist issued a bit of a challenge that the saw didn't quite live up to and BBR ain't into 288s. Me, I luvs 'em. BBR didn't really slam it as I recall, but would have been nice if he was nicer to it. The dentist is also reproducing cool NLA parts for 288s like Eliminator tops and I think he was hoping for some publicity on that he didn't get.






Husqvarna Compatible 288xp 181 281 High Top Cover – new Blue







mattschainsawparts.com


----------



## user 183019 (Dec 23, 2022)

joshtree said:


> link to evidence? if you sent me a free saw i would be crapping on you?


feel free to elaborate. i dont think its funny. something was said by the builder of a saw that ended up with billy and so billy is crapping on the sender?


----------



## huskihl (Dec 23, 2022)

The fella that sent it kinda asked for some publicity to help the sale of his re-pop 288 lids but he didn’t get any.


----------



## user 183019 (Dec 23, 2022)

davidwyby said:


> I think the dentist issued a bit of a challenge that the saw didn't quite live up to and BBR ain't into 288s. Me, I luvs 'em. BBR didn't really slam it as I recall, but would have been nice if he was nicer to it. The dentist is also reproducing cool NLA parts for 288s like Eliminator tops and I think he was hoping for some publicity on that he didn't get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i appreciate you expanding on this a bit sir. i still havent heard anyone put forth anything damning about billy. genuinely interested to hear if so. i just find it a stinking yellow cowardly thing to try to disgrace someone because of this particular example. links to this thread would be appreciated although i can assess from what ive heard whats the real issue here.


----------



## rogue60 (Dec 23, 2022)

If you lie down with dogs, you will get up with fleas.

What youtube dudes swinging off the donkey blowing his praise don't understand this?  
Would be best to distance oneself from the donkey if they don't want he's fleas. But alas common sense is failing due to the lure of fame and fortune.
.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Dec 23, 2022)

Think it's this 1


----------



## GrizG (Dec 23, 2022)

YouTube, like all forums, brings a diverse group of people together in terms of interest, skill, local norms, and reasonableness. I started following Buckn' Billy Ray back when he had about 5K subscribers as he reminds me very much of my childhood next door neighbor who moved in in '64. At age 83 he recently moved from next door to my parents to an assisted living facility. Up until about a year and a half--two years ago he was still scrounging and cutting, and then hand splitting firewood, to heat his house... a house my grandfather built. I helped him out with wood and used my 461 to cut up wood a tree service left him that was beyond the capacities of his saw.

Neither of them are particularly smart, both are kind of loud and fun loving, and they have some very specialized skills. My neighbor worked in commercial cabinet shops for most of his career and I learned some simple but important skills from him when I was a pre-teen. For one, how to apply contact cement without making a mess. When I was in Junior HS my woodworking shop teacher made something to which Formica was applied. He was making a hell of a mess with the contact cement. I explained to him how to avoid the mess... He didn't seem interested in what a Jr. HS kid had to say and from that point on I didn't take his instruction as being "the best" or "right" way to do anything... just a way.

I've picked up a few tips from BBR but much of his Vancouver Island related local knowledge isn't of any value to me here in upstate NY. I seldom deal with trees over 20-24" DBH nor over about 90' tall and all of them are hardwoods... BBR does "big" trees regularly and deals with primarily softwoods. Sharpening... picked up a few things to watch for when hand filing. His saw mechanic videos show more of a seat of the pants than a scientific approach to the saws themselves. I view him more as an entertainer than a source of information pertinent to my needs. 

I checked out Ironhorse after hearing of him through BBR. Ironhorse spent a career dealing with the same kinds of tree and woods conditions as I. I picked up a few useful felling tricks that I added to my own tool kit of felling knowledge that was supported by GOL training. The single most useful Ironhorse video for me was "How a chip is formed! East coast sharpening tips!" This as it gave me a better understanding of the underlying theory/process that I needed to get repeatedly good hand sharpening results. Prior to that I was probably hitting 80-90% "good jobs" with unexplainable "not so good" ones thrown in.



After extracting those gems I've seen the rest of the videos as entertainment that I can simply skip if it's not interesting in the first few minutes. Same as goes for other well known channels... After a while the presenters run out of new material and they repeat the same basic things over and over again. I had a conversation with Roy Underhill about this issue about 6-7 years when I gave him a lead for a possible show... I knew him from my time working at Colonial Williamsburg, VA. Overall he hosted the Woodwright's Shop on PBS for 35 years. When I spoke to him he wasn't sure the show was going to be renewed by PBS and State Farm but he did get a couple more years after that. If you watch the entire 35 years of shows you'll find a lot of repetition encircled by a slightly different spin. This past summer while I was on my 1,200 mile bicycle trip I met up with a YouTube influencer in the lawn care/snow plowing business. We chatted for a couple hours. I joked with him about stumbling on his channel back when he had a couple thousand followers after like 5 years of publishing. I told him that I wondered why anyone would watch someone mow the lawn and he responded "I'm still trying to figure that out!" He has grown the business and the channel incredibly since I started watching and he seems to have some very good advisors.

There are clearly folks on YouTube that aren't worth watching at all as they aren't technically savoy nor are they entertainers. BBR and Ironhorse do have some good information but like any manual art there are often a multitude of ways to do things. I taught a "graduate class" on how to hand cut dovetails one time. On one long joint I used the methodology of a half dozen different guys from Fine Woodworking and on the web. When I was done I put the joint together and it went together the first time with no messing around. Why did this work? Because as long as you kept a few key points in mind NONE of the rest of it mattered!


----------



## user 183019 (Dec 23, 2022)

davidwyby said:


> I don't watch a lot of YT, but BBR's old stuff is good. He got caught up like they all do. Wranglerstar was the first that went that way real big that I recall.
> Bjarne is the real deal. Guilty of Treeson is cool and humble, still learning. I'd like to get him down here to whack some big eucalyptus with me some day.
> 
> afleetcommand (@weimedog) is fun to hang out with on YT.
> ...


i for what its worth second bjarne butler. i think he is good ambassador to west coast big timber falling. doesnt talk much. does a lot of falling on the island as well. videos of places we could never see without the ability to fly.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 23, 2022)

joshtree said:


> i appreciate you expanding on this a bit sir. i still havent heard anyone put forth anything damning about billy. genuinely interested to hear if so. i just find it a stinking yellow cowardly thing to try to disgrace someone because of this particular example. links to this thread would be appreciated although i can assess from what ive heard whats the real issue here.


I think the problem for me was that the saw that BBR claims to be usings is just a run of the mill saw, but in another previous video he's in Walker's shop wetting himself over having it Walkerized. Well which is it stock or super duper ported? 
If you say your gonna compare a smaller ported saw and a larger stock saw ,then fine , do that. Lying about it because you don't expect your "stock "saw to be better is cowardly.


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 23, 2022)

BBR and IH are among the YouTube mouths that love to hear themselves talk, yak yak yak and very little real information. And about calling everyone "friends" every 10 seconds is just cringe-worthy and not a Canadian thing. As others say, skip through all the verbal diarrhea until something interesting comes up like an actual chainsaw running.
At best, a lot of these characters are just out to make some cash, and their videos are long and numerous to achieve that goal. When I post a video of a chainsaw it's short with no commentary, I prefer to let the saw do the talking. Any information relevant is posted in the description. One day when I do post a saw video unusual or interesting enough, it will have detailed information about the build, and not what I ate for breakfast, how my back is bothering me, or anything else irrelevant to the main subject.
Some YouTube channels are great, some garbage. What I do know is that as far as information about saws go, you can learn more in 30 minutes here than 10x that sifting through the chaff on YouTube.


----------



## AoxoMoxoA (Dec 23, 2022)

GrizG said:


> My neighbor worked in commercial cabinet shops for most of his career and I learned some simple but important skills from him when I was a pre-teen. For one, how to apply contact cement without making a mess.


So… How *does* one apply contact cement without making a mess?


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 23, 2022)

AoxoMoxoA said:


> So… How *does* one apply contact cement without making a mess?


I helped my father put Formica on when I was a kid. He put the cement on the Formica and the cabinet top. He took maybe 1/4 inch wood strips and laid the Formica down on the strips, got it where he wanted it, and pulled the strips out. Don't recall it being a big deal.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 23, 2022)

ZeroJunk said:


> I helped my father put Formica on when I was a kid. He put the cement on the Formica and the cabinet top. He took maybe 1/4 inch wood strips and laid the Formica down on the strips, got it where he wanted it, and pulled the strips out. Don't recall it being a big deal.


I spent several decades teaching shop classes and no matter what, kids (and adults) can and will make a mess many times. It is part of the learning process.


----------



## GrizG (Dec 23, 2022)

ZeroJunk said:


> I helped my father put Formica on when I was a kid. He put the cement on the Formica and the cabinet top. He took maybe 1/4 inch wood strips and laid the Formica down on the strips, got it where he wanted it, and pulled the strips out. Don't recall it being a big deal.


That final part isn't too difficult... the glue is already "dry" by the time you put the spacers on it. The messy part is applying to contact cement so it doesn't get all over the edges and/or edge banding while working on the big surfaces. Back in the 60s and 70s it was typically applied with a brush and a squeegee type implement (often a scrap of Formica). The squeegee was to spread it on the big surfaces quick while the brush was to apply the cement up to the edges of the surface. 

The overwhelming majority of users would brush parallel to the edge like you would cut in paint. That almost always resulted in the glue spilling over the edge, or being brushed over the edge. Once over the edge it was likely to gum up the router bits, especially the bearings on the bits. What I was shown was to pull the glue up to the edge with one way strokes perpendicular to the edge. The shop teacher brushed parallel to the edge with a wet brush... the result was a complete mess and he did in fact gum up the bearing on the router bit. Any time saved by using the long parallel strokes was lost in the clean up and failed bearings.

Now... I see short knapped rollers and sprayers being used in commercial shops, like the one a relative of mine operates. He has a room where the glue is sprayed that has filters and an exhaust system. Not a brush or squeegee in sight! He has an automated machine to apply edge banding. 

I don't imagine BBR or Ironhorse taking the neat route.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 23, 2022)

Tinman seems like a good dude just making videos for fun and to help. I haven't seen him make any promises or take advantage of anyone. Its his channel he can say what he wants. He could call us all douchbags if he wants. Some of you guys make me wonder if you have anything good to say about anyone.


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 24, 2022)

Kel71 said:


> After suffering through this video. I wouldn't let this guy work on my toaster.


I made it 5 minutes before I wanted to scream and tear my hair out.


huskihl said:


> Probably similar to the inside of her thighs.
> 
> Selling your ol’ lady is just wrong


I seem to recall a thread about this referencing a YT vid of theirs where she says she's cool with being sold on the 'tube for views since it gives 'em $$. Not my cup of tea, but selling a view is less egregious than selling the gal in my book.


The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I used to enjoy Tinmans videos and thought he was knowledgeable until I watched him try to explain how to use a chain grinder.
> 
> The issue is lack of channels that really know what they are talking about.


"Those who can do, do. Those who can't do, teach."


----------



## Bill G (Dec 24, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> .................."Those who can do, do. Those who can't do, teach."


In some cases yes but in many cases I do not agree with that.


----------



## toppers (Dec 24, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> "Those who can do, do. Those who can't do, teach."


Actually quite the contrary and I disagree, to know things deep enough to teach others is next level knowledge, the person is definitely a “doer” that can pull it off. The exception are teachers like most in our education system that just regurgitate online courses to students.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 24, 2022)

toppers said:


> Actually quite the contrary and I disagree, to know things deep enough to teach others is next level knowledge, the person is definitely a “doer” that can pull it off. The exception are teachers like most in our education system that just regurgitate online courses to students.


The Covid issue has had a horrible affect on the US education system at every level. I will gladly debate that with anyone, anytime. How in the hell does a person teach welding online? How about woodworking? You can muddle through basic CAD but the student is being cheated.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Dec 24, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I think the problem for me was that the saw that BBR claims to be usings is just a run of the mill saw, but in another previous video he's in Walker's shop wetting himself over having it Walkerized. Well which is it stock or super duper ported?
> If you say your gonna compare a smaller ported saw and a larger stock saw ,then fine , do that. Lying about it because you don't expect your "stock "saw to be better is cowardly.


That’s quite a stretch since from the looks of it BBR looks to have a good pile of saws, possible a 3 digit collection


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 24, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> That’s quite a stretch since from the looks of it BBR looks to have a good pile of saws, possible a 3 digit collection


I'm not trying to sway anybody's opinion either way . I used to watch his channel early on. 
I know my own reaction to recieving a 1100.00 ported saw and it wouldn't be disappointment , that seemed dismissive and strange because of his normal behavior to getting free saws from people. 
Take it for what it is , he's a chainsaw guy making YouTube videos how I relate to people is how I might feel about a situation and him and I don't line up on that.


----------



## livemusic (Dec 24, 2022)

I got to wondering how 'famous' is this Ironhorse guy, never heard of him and I do watch youtube saw channels. Youtube has protected me, lol. Anyway, I just looked and he has 30k subscribers. I would think he is not making a killing off 'only' 30k subscribers. But I have not looked into how much it could equate to in a couple years at least.

I love how in the first posted video in this thread, the son looks like a bailiff or a bodyguard looking all badass. Hilarious that people buy into these people.


----------



## Burning man (Dec 24, 2022)

joshtree said:


> feel free to elaborate. i dont think its funny. something was said by the builder of a saw that ended up with billy and so billy is crapping on the sender?


He didn't say anything bad about the saw but just said why he didn't like high tops and fibbed a little about what was done to his 394. It got blown out of proportion by some on o.p.eforum.
https://************/threads/buckin-gets-a-ported-288.24914/
Links to that forum are blocked on this site.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 24, 2022)

davidwyby said:


> I don't watch a lot of YT, but BBR's old stuff is good. He got caught up like they all do. Wranglerstar was the first that went that way real big that I recall.
> Bjarne is the real deal. Guilty of Treeson is cool and humble, still learning. I'd like to get him down here to whack some big eucalyptus with me some day.
> 
> afleetcommand (@weimedog) is fun to hang out with on YT.
> ...


Wranglerstar is another YouTube putz and a first class loon to boot. I saw a vid.of him running a chainsaw on a fire once and it was painful to watch. Plus he constantly name drops "US Forest Service Professionals". They don't call it Forest Circus for nothing..


----------



## Burning man (Dec 24, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Wranglerstar is another YouTube putz and a first class loon to boot. I saw a vid.of him running a chainsaw on a fire once and it was painful to watch. Plus he constantly name drops "US Forest Service Professionals". They don't call it Forest Circus for nothing..



Yeah, he's gone off into the deep end trying to get more followers... making videos showing how to make tire spikes.


----------



## Bubster (Dec 24, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Wranglerstar is another YouTube putz and a first class loon to boot. I saw a vid.of him running a chainsaw on a fire once and it was painful to watch. Plus he constantly name drops "US Forest Service Professionals". They don't call it Forest Circus for nothing..


He got into the clickbait videos to draw more attention and I quit watching. Seems like a good guy, but he is out for $$$$ and lost the whole homesteader appeal.


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 24, 2022)

toppers said:


> Actually quite the contrary and I disagree, to know things deep enough to teach others is next level knowledge, the person is definitely a “doer” that can pull it off. The exception are teachers like most in our education system that just regurgitate online courses to students.


True, but my point was how I've found that in real life the guys who know how to do stuff really well tend to be out there doing it, and the guys who can't do stuff well are making videos about how to do it and posting them on YouTube. I know a few skilled arborists who really know their stuff (including this site's founder) and to the best of my knowledge none of them have their own youtube channel. They also don't need free axes or saws from fans and I've never heard them b!tch about some forum dudes not liking them. I guess to some it up:

"Those who can do, do. Those who can't do but think they can, try to make a living posting stuff on Youtube."


----------



## Bill G (Dec 24, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> True, but my point was how I've found that in real life the guys who know how to do stuff really well tend to be out there doing it, and the guys who can't do stuff well are making videos about how to do it and posting them on YouTube. I know a few skilled arborists who really know their stuff (including this site's founder) and to the best of my knowledge none of them have their own youtube channel. They also don't need free axes or saws from fans and I've never heard them b!tch about some forum dudes not liking them. I guess to some it up:
> 
> "Those who can do, do. Those who can't do but think they can, try to make a living posting stuff on Youtube."


I can agree with that more than what you originally said.


----------



## mudfly (Dec 24, 2022)

Burning man said:


> Yeah, he's gone off into the deep end trying to get more followers... making videos showing how to make tire spikes.


Not defending the guy, but there is something weird going on there that he hasn’t shared with his community. Either he has/had people stalking him, or he is a paranoid delusional. Or maybe a little of both.

At least he has backed off on self defense videos a bit. For awhile I was wondering if the ATF was going to start making visits to his old compound. Maybe they did?

He doesn’t really do anything anymore. Used to post some entertaining things, some of it was with good intentions, some of it made you question what he was doing. Lately I can’t watch.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 24, 2022)

GrizG said:


> That final part isn't too difficult... the glue is already "dry" by the time you put the spacers on it. The messy part is applying to contact cement so it doesn't get all over the edges and/or edge banding while working on the big surfaces. Back in the 60s and 70s it was typically applied with a brush and a squeegee type implement (often a scrap of Formica). The squeegee was to spread it on the big surfaces quick while the brush was to apply the cement up to the edges of the surface.
> 
> The overwhelming majority of users would brush parallel to the edge like you would cut in paint. That almost always resulted in the glue spilling over the edge, or being brushed over the edge. Once over the edge it was likely to gum up the router bits, especially the bearings on the bits. What I was shown was to pull the glue up to the edge with one way strokes perpendicular to the edge. The shop teacher brushed parallel to the edge with a wet brush... the result was a complete mess and he did in fact gum up the bearing on the router bit. Any time saved by using the long parallel strokes was lost in the clean up and failed bearings.
> 
> ...


Cabinets my father built for me. No Formica though.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 24, 2022)

Bubster said:


> He got into the clickbait videos to draw more attention and I quit watching. Seems like a good guy, but he is out for $$$$ and lost the whole homesteader appeal.


Frankly the whole homesteader movement is about as queer as a football bat. A bunch of urbanites living out there country folk fantasies for the most part.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 24, 2022)

ZeroJunk said:


> Cabinets my father built for me. No Formica though.


Very nice work. When I was in high school I learned to do cabinet work and enjoyed it, but was painfully slow. One day when I have spare time I may take it back up.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 24, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Frankly the whole homesteader movement is about as queer as a football bat. A bunch of urbanites living out there country folk fantasies for the most part.



That movement is pretty funny...those of us that actually grew up in that lifestyle or do physical jobs, look for ways to add convenience to our lives. One of the houses I grew up in was a one room cabin w/o a bathroom...had to head out to the outhouse to take a dump and hoped that there wasn't a rattlesnake coiled up in there. The shower was outdoors, made of tarps, and fed by a garden hose...these dumb-dumbs think that they are the reincarnates of Lewis and Clark or something.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 24, 2022)

ZeroJunk said:


> Cabinets my father built for me. No Formica though.


They look great.  That is an interesting raised panel design and is a tougher one to complete


----------



## Bubster (Dec 24, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Frankly the whole homesteader movement is about as queer as a football bat. A bunch of urbanites living out there country folk fantasies for the most part.


Agreed, but it was more interesting than his " I'm getting cancelled" and "they are coming to get me" videos. The guy used his head and even got to use a new 4 wheel drive tractor for over a year without paying a dime. I will make videos all day for free stuff, even if I have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 24, 2022)

Bubster said:


> He got into the clickbait videos to draw more attention and I quit watching. Seems like a good guy, but he is out for $$$$ and lost the whole homesteader appeal.



Besides all that the guy is whaco paranoid. Once he gave his wife a bullet proof vest for Christmas. She looked at him and said, for real, a bullet proof vest? For a Christmas Present??? His comment back was, "You'll thank me later". 

I've seen him to do stupid **** with a chainsaw, and yet he has no idea what he is doing or talking about. Just needs the minutes to fill the video. I once called him out on something, and got block immediately. He has lots and lots of viewers that think he is some sort of frontiering god, a Daniel Boone or something.


----------



## GrizG (Dec 24, 2022)

ZeroJunk said:


> Cabinets my father built for me. No Formica though.


Yeah... nothing like solid wood! That's one place were the skilled hobbyists win!


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 24, 2022)

Bill G said:


> They look great.  That is an interesting raised panel design and is a tougher one to complete


I'll try to show a couple more. He built the whole house as far as that goes. He liked nice wood, I liked walnut. But, he was pretty much in to functional.

I have another neighbor who has built some really intricate desks and tables. One of his desks, I don't know what style you would call it, has like six 6 X 8 drawers on either side from desk height up to a shelf and every one is dove tailed. And, it's all walnut, not just the faces.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 24, 2022)

Last winter one of my sons texted me and asked if he could have some of my tools. I was tickled he was interested in woodworking. I took him a vintage Rockwell 6" jointer, a good Porter cable 690 router, and others. He then bought some good quality vintage tools. All the large Powermatic tools have to stay here such as the 20"bandsaw, 16" planer, 8" jointer and such. He wants to build some raised panels but I am not moving any of the shapers over there. 

All through high school I had him in my woodworking classes and I guess he actually did learn a thing or two as he has turned out some nice pieces


----------



## Bill G (Dec 24, 2022)

ZeroJunk said:


> I'll try to show a couple more. He built the whole house as far as that goes. He liked nice wood, I liked walnut. But, he was pretty much in to functional.
> 
> I have another neighbor who has built some really intricate desks and tables. One of his desks, I don't know what style you would call it, has like six 6 X 8 drawers on either side from desk height up to a shelf and every one is dove tailed. And, it's all walnut, not just the faces.


Looks excellent


----------



## Burning man (Dec 24, 2022)

We started with a guy leaving his saw with ironhorse for 3 years and have made our way to wranglerstar being a nut and woodworking . This place is still fun


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 24, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Last winter one of my sons texted me and asked if he could have some of my tools. I was tickled he was interested in woodworking. I took him a vintage Rockwell 6" jointer, a good Porter cable 690 router, and others. He then bought some good quality vintage tools. All the large Powermatic tools have to stay here such as the 20"bandsaw, 16" planer, 8" jointer and such. He wants to build some raised panels but I am not moving any of the shapers over there.
> 
> All through high school I had him in my woodworking classes and I guess he actually did learn a thing or two as he has turned out some nice pieces


My father started out building mill houses for Cone Mills, in the 40's I suppose.
When they consolidated the schools in 1963 they hired him to teach carpentry, brick laying, and electrical wiring.
They soon separated those. He taught carpentry for about 25 years and they actually built houses. Then some moron with the Greensboro News and Record reported that the kids were being exploited for labor.
I think everybody knows you learn from doing much better than any other way. And, you had the pot heads that disrupted everything and you couldn't get rid of them. It was "policy". So, he retired.

I worked for him in the summers. We built some apartments and odds and ends. It was just work to me. I could make more money share cropping tobacco.
Wish I had paid attention.


----------



## Bubster (Dec 24, 2022)

Burning man said:


> We started with a guy leaving his saw with ironhorse for 3 years and have made our way to wranglerstar being a nut and woodworking . This place is still fun


Back to IronHorse, he did build a sweet Pioneer for BBR.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 24, 2022)

Bubster said:


> Back to IronHorse, he did build a sweet Pioneer for BBR.



I tried to watch some of those videos. Ya'll do realize that they are just awful at it don't you ? The videos I mean, no idea about the saws.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 24, 2022)

Bubster said:


> Back to IronHorse, he did build a sweet Pioneer for BBR.


What model


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 24, 2022)

My stepdad raised me. He is still doing custom cabinetry at 76. Growing up he made a lot of our Furniture, cabinets, porches and decks. They always looked great but when I was young I thought they where just being cheap. Some of that stuff is in my house now.


----------



## Bubster (Dec 24, 2022)

Bill G said:


> What model


P62 I do believe it was.


----------



## Bubster (Dec 24, 2022)

Bubster said:


> P62 I do believe it was.


Just went back and watched again. Pioneer P 51


----------



## Beardy (Dec 25, 2022)

So... If you do want to learn about 2 strokes and saws and porting etc. Which are the channels to watch?


----------



## Bill G (Dec 25, 2022)

Bubster said:


> Just went back and watched again. Pioneer P 51


The reason I asked is because most saws of the age that any true Pioneer is, were already pretty hot from the factory. They were not EPA restricted and a lot of honest builders will tell you that there is not much they can do with them unless you want to go full race radical.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 25, 2022)

Beardy said:


> So... If you do want to learn about 2 strokes and saws and porting etc. Which are the channels to watch?


Brad Snelling was our porting guy here. Lots of good knowledge. He finally had enough of the crap here and stopped contributing. He use to have YouTube channel, but I haven't come across it in a long while. @bsnelling

Here it is. Look for 
SNELLERIZED GARAGE​on youtube.


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 25, 2022)

ZeroJunk said:


> My father started out building mill houses for Cone Mills, in the 40's I suppose.
> When they consolidated the schools in 1963 they hired him to teach carpentry, brick laying, and electrical wiring.
> They soon separated those. He taught carpentry for about 25 years and they actually built houses. Then some moron with the Greensboro News and Record reported that the kids were being exploited for labor.
> I think everybody knows you learn from doing much better than any other way. And, you had the pot heads that disrupted everything and you couldn't get rid of them. It was "policy". So, he retired.
> ...



Are any of those Mill houses or mills still standing? I've been to the Moses Cone estate. Very nice place.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 25, 2022)

Tree Monkey has a small YouTube series on porting. Good advice with no butchery or hackery


----------



## huskihl (Dec 25, 2022)

But you’re better off reading old threads here and on O P E to find what works and doesn’t.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 25, 2022)

ammoaddict said:


> Are any of those Mill houses or mills still standing? I've been to the Moses Cone estate. Very nice place.


I think most all of them in Greensboro are. Some have been fixed up very nice.


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 25, 2022)

ZeroJunk said:


> I think most all of them in Greensboro are. Some have been fixed up very nice.



Thanks. I never knew where any of the mills were located. I'll have to Google it.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 25, 2022)

ammoaddict said:


> Thanks. I never knew where any of the mills were located. I'll have to Google it.


Look north of down town past Wendover Ave and between Yanceyville St and Hwy 29 North.


----------



## link (Dec 25, 2022)

I would want he's comments in to the equation.


----------



## link (Dec 25, 2022)

huskihl said:


> But you’re better off reading old threads here and on O P E to find what works and doesn’t.


You got everything running for yah; the genuine interest, the skills... 
But you lack patience and contemplation.


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 25, 2022)

link said:


> You got everything running for yah; the genuine interest, the skills...
> But you lack patience and contemplation.





Beardy said:


> So... If you do want to learn about 2 strokes and saws and porting etc. Which are the channels to watch?


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 25, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Wtf are you talking about? You don’t know me at all. I do lack patience for incompetence and internet dumbassery, though. Got me there.



Yeah, I didn't quite get that either. Maybe too much Christmas Cheer?


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 25, 2022)

I'm just a passer by and I thought it was a little weird.


----------



## Burning man (Dec 25, 2022)

I think link came unhitched from the wagon he was pulling.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 25, 2022)

link said:


> You got everything running for yah; the genuine interest, the skills...
> But you lack patience and contemplation.


And you wonder why your shít gets deleted?

What did/do you do for a living? How would you like it if I went onto a type of forum where you made your living and professed about how it was all smoke and mirrors, and how it wasn’t worth spending money on? I’m one of the few in this business that guarantees 100% satisfaction on everything I touch and have a customer base to prove it. I’m not on here promoting my own stuff saying I’m better than the next guy, that’s what the saws are for and I let them speak for themselves. There’s not one word from me blabbing bs in my YT vids trying to scrape up customers, views and clicks. 

But you’re right, I do lack patience for your flavor of bullshít


----------



## link (Dec 25, 2022)

huskihl said:


> And you wonder why your shít gets deleted?
> 
> What did/do you do for a living? How would you like it if I went onto a type of forum where you made your living and professed about how it was all smoke and mirrors, and how it wasn’t worth spending money on? I’m one of the few in this business that guarantees 100% satisfaction on everything I touch and have a customer base to prove it. I’m not on here promoting my own stuff saying I’m better than the next guy, that’s what the saws are for and I let them speak for themselves. There’s not one word from me blabbing bs in my YT vids trying to scrape up customers, views and clicks.
> 
> But you’re right, I do lack patience for your flavor of bullshít


So what you just did towards Ironhorse buddy? You brother in arms...
Dont take a dump in your own dog house, - who said that? 

I would advise you to step down buddy, because you aint doing yourself any favors at the time being.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 25, 2022)

I guess all port work is the same to some people?


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 25, 2022)

What is curious to me is if you want to sell a service on You Tube or whatever, why would you want to look like a carnival worker ?


----------



## link (Dec 25, 2022)

ZeroJunk said:


> What is curious to me is if you want to sell a service on You Tube or whatever, why would you want to look like a carnival worker ?


So who does that in your opinion buddy ? You want to point a finger on to someone else than yourself now ?


----------



## huskihl (Dec 25, 2022)

link said:


> So what you just did towards Ironhorse buddy? You brother in arms...
> Dont take a dump in your own dog house, - who said that?
> 
> I would advise you to step down buddy, because you aint doing yourself any favors at the time being.


There’s a big difference between someone who does quality work for a living and someone who makes his living from clicks while doing shít work. And that’s not just my opinion, the pictures of his work were displayed in front of the whole forum a couple years ago. 

The question was brought up about his workmanship and I answered what had been found out there. If no one ever says anything, there will never be an end to the scamming


----------



## link (Dec 25, 2022)

huskihl said:


> There’s a big difference between someone who does quality work for a living and someone who makes his living from clicks while doing shít work. And that’s not just my opinion, the pictures of his work were displayed in front of the whole forum a couple years ago.
> 
> The question was brought up about his workmanship and I answered what had been found out there. If no one ever says anything, there will never be an end to the scamming


To me, it's a question about quality. A human quality that you don't seem to have.


----------



## Beardy (Dec 25, 2022)

And off topic again: Merry Christmas... Festive Greetings and goodwill to all... errm persons.


----------



## link (Dec 25, 2022)

huskihl said:


> There’s a big difference between someone who does quality work for a living and someone who makes his living from clicks while doing shít work. And that’s not just my opinion, the pictures of his work were displayed in front of the whole forum a couple years ago.
> 
> The question was brought up about his workmanship and I answered what had been found out there. If no one ever says anything, there will never be an end to the scamming


If you don't have the support of the community - what you have buddy?


----------



## huskihl (Dec 25, 2022)

link said:


> To me, it's a question about quality. A human quality that you don't seem to have.


I guess that’s for each person to decide. Once someone does **** work and deletes all the proof brought to him on his own platform, there are those who feel it still needs to be made public. And I’m guessing that’s why the fella asked questions here, because he was looking for some help. I’ll provide anybody a list of names of every quality saw builder that I can think of and they can make their own decision based on the information provided.

This whole thread has nothing to do with why you should choose builder A or builder C, if both are known to put out a quality product. It’s about saving a person from sending his hard earned money to a known crook or someone who does sub quality work with no recourse.

IH basically told Jesse Bills to pound sand until there were too many comments from forum members about poor workmanship on his channel for the moderators to delete. It wasn’t until the sheep started questioning his integrity that he refunded the man’s money


----------



## link (Dec 25, 2022)

huskihl said:


> I guess that’s for each person to decide. Once someone does **** work and deletes all the proof brought to him on his own platform, there are those who feel it still needs to be made public. And I’m guessing that’s why the fella asked questions here, because he was looking for some help. I’ll provide anybody a list of names of every quality saw builder that I can think of and they can make their own decision based on the information provided.
> 
> This whole thread has nothing to do with why you should choose builder A or builder C, if both are known to put out a quality product. It’s about saving a person from sending his hard earned money to a known crook or someone who does sub quality work with no recourse.
> 
> IH basically told Jesse Bills to pound sand until there were too many comments from forum members about poor workmanship on his channel for the moderators to delete. It wasn’t until the sheep started questioning his integrity that he refunded the man’s money


For each one to decide? yeah, you just go on in the desert all by yourself.

Happy new year buddy.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 25, 2022)

link said:


> For each one to decide? yeah, you just go on in the desert all by yourself.
> 
> Happy new year buddy.


Wut?

Most of my customers know exactly who they hired when they were told that I’m 5 to 6 months out for port work. Some decide to go elsewhere, some get added to the list. All people want is a good job done by a fair and honest person


----------



## link (Dec 25, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Wut?
> 
> Most of my customers know exactly who they hired when they were told that I’m 5 to 6 months out for port work. Some decide to go elsewhere, some get added to the list. All people want is a good job done by a fair and honest person


Don't consider other folks input... but cheers and a happy new year


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 25, 2022)

link said:


> So who does that in your opinion buddy ? You want to point a finger on to someone else than yourself now ?



You are just another internet wacko to me. Have fun.


----------



## link (Dec 25, 2022)

ZeroJunk said:


> You are just another internet wacko to me. Have fun.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Midwestpowersaws (Dec 25, 2022)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Did you give him any money or just the saw ?


Saw, money, another cylinder, piston and HD air filter kit


----------



## Burning man (Dec 25, 2022)

Midwestpowersaws said:


> Saw money another cylinder piston and HD air filter kit


I don't get why someone would keep another persons saw for that long, if one can't do the work they need to man up and say they have to much work, not enough time, or they can't do it and send it back to the owner. Personally I think he's "collecting" because with how many videos he puts out he ain't spending much time on porting saws.


----------



## Bubster (Dec 25, 2022)

Burning man said:


> I don't get why someone would keep another persons saw for that long, if one can't do the work they need to man up and say they have to much work, not enough time, or they can't do it and send it back to the owner. Personally I think he's "collecting" because with how many videos he puts out he ain't spending much time on porting saws.


Careful what you say. That big ugly boy in the background of his videos making mean faces might track you down.


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 25, 2022)

Bubster said:


> Careful what you say. That big ugly boy in the background of his videos making mean faces might track you down.



The thief in training?


----------



## Bubster (Dec 25, 2022)

ammoaddict said:


> The thief in training?


You said it, not me. I don't want Baby Huey looking for me.


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 25, 2022)

Bubster said:


> You said it, not me. I don't want Baby Huey looking for me.



I think I have enough ammo to hold him off awhile.


----------



## Burning man (Dec 25, 2022)

Bubster said:


> Careful what you say. That big ugly boy in the background of his videos making mean faces might track you down.



Well he knows what I look like and that I have a better mustache than him since I shared my opinion of what his pop did in video in the comments on pops video about how he hates forum guys.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 25, 2022)

Burning man said:


> I don't get why someone would keep another persons saw for that long, if one can't do the work they need to man up and say they have to much work, not enough time, or they can't do it and send it back to the owner. Personally I think he's "collecting" because with how many videos he puts out he ain't spending much time on porting sawsaws


BECAUSE HE IS A CROOK!


----------



## bwalker (Dec 25, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Wut?
> 
> Most of my customers know exactly who they hired when they were told that I’m 5 to 6 months out for port work. Some decide to go elsewhere, some get added to the list. All people want is a good job done by a fair and honest person


Absolutely and if you were not busy it would raise a red flag honestly..


----------



## bwalker (Dec 25, 2022)

huskihl said:


> Wut?
> 
> Most of my customers know exactly who they hired when they were told that I’m 5 to 6 months out for port work. Some decide to go elsewhere, some get added to the list. All people want is a good job done by a fair and honest person


Absolutely and if you were not busy it would raise a red flag honestly.


huskihl said:


> I guess that’s for each person to decide. Once someone does **** work and deletes all the proof brought to him on his own platform, there are those who feel it still needs to be made public. And I’m guessing that’s why the fella asked questions here, because he was looking for some help. I’ll provide anybody a list of names of every quality saw builder that I can think of and they can make their own decision based on the information provided.
> 
> This whole thread has nothing to do with why you should choose builder A or builder C, if both are known to put out a quality product. It’s about saving a person from sending his hard earned money to a known crook or someone who does sub quality work with no recourse.
> 
> IH basically told Jesse Bills to pound sand until there were too many comments from forum members about poor workmanship on his channel for the moderators to delete. It wasn’t until the sheep started questioning his integrity that he refunded the man’s money


In the history of this forum there have been multiple guys that have the same MO as Ironhorse. A few guys get effed over before someone has enough balls to out the guy,but once they have been outed, the screwed over customers come out of the woodwork.
One of the benefits of a forum like this is to out crooks and crapsman.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 25, 2022)

ZeroJunk said:


> What is curious to me is if you want to sell a service on You Tube or whatever, why would you want to look like a carnival worker ?


Because the drooling dumbphuck is too stupid to realise he looks, sounds and is a complete cull.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 25, 2022)

MontanaResident said:


> Brad Snelling was our porting guy here. Lots of good knowledge. He finally had enough of the crap here and stopped contributing. He use to have YouTube channel, but I haven't come across it in a long while. @bsnelling
> 
> Here it is. Look for
> SNELLERIZED GARAGE​on youtube.


Brad brought what grief he got upon himself..


----------



## bwalker (Dec 25, 2022)

FWIW the guy from O P E who Ironhorse stole his top end and replaced it with Chi com garbage was the victim of a pretty blatant attempt to steal Randy's port numbers...because he does know what the hell he was doing.
Another builder from PA did this to Ed Heard back in the day.. he was a crook too.


----------



## KASH (Dec 25, 2022)

I am lost.How do the posters make money from the movies they make and post?I watched about 5 minutes of BBR and nobody asked for any money does that come later in the film?
Kash


----------



## huskihl (Dec 25, 2022)

KASH said:


> I am lost.How do the posters make money from the movies they make and post?I watched about 5 minutes of BBR and nobody asked for any money does that come later in the film?
> Kash


YouTube knows how many minutes of your videos get watched every day. Advertisers pay for ads on those videos. Once you hit a certain point, YouTube pays you according to how many views your videos get


----------



## Burning man (Dec 25, 2022)

KASH said:


> I am lost.How do the posters make money from the movies they make and post?I watched about 5 minutes of BBR and nobody asked for any money does that come later in the film?
> Kash





huskihl said:


> YouTube knows how many minutes of your videos get watched every day. Advertisers pay for ads on those videos. Once you hit a certain point, YouTube pays you according to how many views your videos get


Yep, video views, superchats, and thanks. BBR cleans up pretty good during live streams with the superchats.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 26, 2022)

Burning man said:


> I think link came unhitched from the wagon he was pulling.


He might have fell off the wagon.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 26, 2022)

Burning man said:


> Yep, video views, superchats, and thanks. BBR cleans up pretty good during live streams with the superchats.



I just don't have the ability to yap into a camera like a lot of the Youtube peeps do. It's not a knock against them, there are some that do it well, I'm just not interesting enough to hold a one-sided conversation.

On top of that, I'd never be able to grow a channel that much. Some people figure out the "algorithm" for a successful channel, but it also helps to have social media. I don't really do social media other than a few forums, but I think having an Instagram or even Fakebook is really important if you're going to build a "brand" of yourself. I'll probably get flak for this, but the audience you get from a forum such as this, is miniscule compared to instagram, fakebook, etc.


----------



## flatsfisher (Dec 26, 2022)

I can see where YouTube could really snowball for some. I did a tiny vid of the Mac SP70 I overhauled and painted just idling on the floor of my shop and hosted it on YouTube so I could post it on the McCulloch thread. it is exactly 5 seconds long. last time I looked it has had 4800 views, 10.9 hours of play time and I now have 6 subscribers LOL. for a 5-second video with no commentary.


----------



## flatsfisher (Dec 26, 2022)

oops, actually it was the 10-10S running. the SP70 was just sitting there lookin good.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 26, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> I just don't have the ability to yap into a camera like a lot of the Youtube peeps do. It's not a knock against them, there are some that do it well, I'm just not interesting enough to hold a one-sided conversation.
> 
> On top of that, I'd never be able to grow a channel that much. Some people figure out the "algorithm" for a successful channel, but it also helps to have social media. I don't really do social media other than a few forums, but I think having an Instagram or even Fakebook is really important if you're going to build a "brand" of yourself. I'll probably get flak for this, but the audience you get from a forum such as this, is miniscule compared to instagram, fakebook, etc.



Oh, come on. It isn't that hard. Get a little Tik Tok groove going and start dancing. You can get a million viewers in week or less. After that the money and poontang is endless.

Just check out these Brothers.


And if you don't have the hair, don't despair. This woman got it going on without the big production budget.
Annie Lennon of the Eurythmics couldn't do it any better.


----------



## lchas (Dec 26, 2022)

Bubster said:


> He got into the clickbait videos to draw more attention and I quit watching. Seems like a good guy, but he is out for $$$$ and lost the whole homesteader appeal.


Check out Stony Ridge Farmer, he will delete your post if you reply anything negative, leaves links to his you tube store on everything he touches, entire thread is advertising!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 26, 2022)

bwalker said:


> FWIW the guy from O P E who Ironhorse stole his top end and replaced it with Chi com garbage was the victim of a pretty blatant attempt to steal Randy's port numbers...because he does know what the hell he was doing.
> Another builder from PA did this to Ed Heard back in the day.. he was a crook too.


I know who from Pa. you are referring too. I had a lousy build from him too.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 26, 2022)

rahtreelimbs said:


> I know who from Pa. you are referring too. I had a lousy build from him too.


I had one of his Dud 372's. The only thing I can say for the guy is he took it back and refunded my money.


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 26, 2022)

I have several saws ported by @huskihl. They are all fast/grunty, I’m happy with the port work on all them. I’ve also traveled to MI to his GTGs a couple times. I can vouch for his quality work, standing behind it, and just generally being a good guy. He’s too humble to say it, but his saws usually win the races I’ve participated in or seen…but rpm is not everything, I have also put his saws to work in big hard eucalyptus and they pull hard.

Kevin, I’d ignore this link fella, he seems a little off.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 26, 2022)

davidwyby said:


> I have several saws ported by @huskihl. They are all fast/grunty, I’m happy with the port work on all them. I’ve also traveled to MI to his GTGs a couple times. I can vouch for his quality work, standing behind it, and just generally being a good guy. He’s too humble to say it, but his saws usually win the races I’ve participated in or seen…but rpm is not everything, I have also put his saws to work in big hard eucalyptus and they pull hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, I’d ignore this link fella, he seems a little off.


I agree 100%. Kevin is one of the good guys for sure.


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 26, 2022)

Little bitty 346 pullin’ hard.



More of his saws on my YT though my chains and the hard wood don’t always do them Justice…and you can’t feel a video.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 26, 2022)

bwalker said:


> I had one of his Dud 372's. The only thing I can say for the guy is he took it back and refunded my money.


DD? Most of his saws were over ported, here and there they were awesome.

Brad was tread pretty poorly by quit a few people and he was attacked by a mob, so he quit, plus he had major health problems.

BBR seemed like a decent person when I met him, no idea why he pushes IH, likely the free work, Billy knows little about porting. IH =  Anybody that sends a saw to that guy, well the man can barely speak, so I have no idea why everyone would send him anything.

Most don't understand how Youtube works subscribes don't mean much, it's all about watch hours, audience retention and recommendations. Youtube takes 30% of the value of each Superchat. A video with one million views will bring in between $3,000 to $5,000 and it will take most videos months to years to get that many views, most never get close, unless you're a huge Channel or the video goes viral for some reason.

I learned a lot from Ed EHP, but he was shady at times too, believe that.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Dec 27, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> I just don't have the ability to yap into a camera like a lot of the Youtube peeps do. It's not a knock against them, there are some that do it well, I'm just not interesting enough to hold a one-sided conversation.
> 
> On top of that, I'd never be able to grow a channel that much. Some people figure out the "algorithm" for a successful channel, but it also helps to have social media. I don't really do social media other than a few forums, but I think having an Instagram or even Fakebook is really important if you're going to build a "brand" of yourself. I'll probably get flak for this, but the audience you get from a forum such as this, is miniscule compared to instagram, fakebook, etc.


I used to do a podcast, and some YouTube stuff that this was exactly the issue I had. If I had a cohost on the podcast we could talk for hours and have it be interesting and fun to listen to. If I was by myself? 20 mins of crap.


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 27, 2022)

Bill G said:


> The reason I asked is because most saws of the age that any true Pioneer is, were already pretty hot from the factory. They were not EPA restricted and a lot of honest builders will tell you that there is not much they can do with them unless you want to go full race radical.


Most of the OMC or Peterbourgh Manufacturered Pioneer saws Bill were strong out of the box , especially the reed valve models ! A little intake & exhaust port polishing or contour or chamfering rework would really wake them up .


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 27, 2022)

Burning man said:


> I think link came unhitched from the wagon he was pulling.


Yeah , tends to do that from time to time !


----------



## Bjorn T (Dec 27, 2022)

Iron horse, special edition


----------



## Bill G (Dec 27, 2022)

North by Northwest said:


> Most of the OMC or Peterbourgh Manufacturered Pioneer saws Bill were strong out of the box , especially the reed valve models ! A little intake & exhaust port polishing or contour or chamfering rework would really wake them up .


I agree The reputable builders I know will tell you they simply is not much to do with them as they were well engineered from the factory. The same could be said for many of the others saws at the time.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 27, 2022)

Andyshine77 said:


> DD? Most of his saws were over ported, here and there they were awesome.
> 
> Brad was tread pretty poorly by quit a few people and he was attacked by a mob, so he quit, plus he had major health problems.
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate on the EHP quote?


----------



## Bigbore50 (Dec 28, 2022)

bwalker said:


> FWIW the guy from O P E who Ironhorse stole his top end and replaced it with Chi com garbage was the victim of a pretty blatant attempt to steal Randy's port numbers...because he does know what the hell he was doing.
> Another builder from PA did this to Ed Heard back in the day.. he was a crook too.


IH stole the cylinder for the port numbers


----------



## Bigbore50 (Dec 28, 2022)

Bigbore50 said:


> If IH stole the cylinder for the port numbers all he would have do to is Blue Print the numbers of the cylinder to Know the numbers, it doesn’t make sense to keep the cylinder , You people don’t MAKE ANY SENSE TO ME!


----------



## bwalker (Dec 28, 2022)

Bigbore50 said:


> IH stole the cylinder for the port numbers


That's what I said..


----------



## huskihl (Dec 28, 2022)

@Bigbore50 
True. He could’ve robbed the specs from the cylinder and then returned it, but he didn’t return it


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 28, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I agree The reputable builders I know will tell you they simply is not much to do with them as the were well engineered from the factory. The same could be said with many of the others saws at the time.


Once I tried tinkering with a farm saw which is very close to the p41. I raised the exhaust, gasket delete and husky 55 coil(I don't recall the numbers). Once started it runs good but it takes a lot of pulling to start it. Im far from who you want to get porting advise from. I still have a lot to learn. Just a weekend hack in training but wanted to share my experience with the old pioneers and porting.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 28, 2022)

What ever happened to muffler mods? A few years ago it was all the rave. Get out a drill and a bit and start at it. Once your muffler had a 1000 holes in it, would barely hold itself together, and was deafening loud, you were a hero on this forum. A bold intrepid pioneer of finding the lost EPA hidden power suppressed within the mighty chainsaw. What happened?


----------



## Bjorn T (Dec 28, 2022)

This Can make your ears Bleed,


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 28, 2022)

Bjorn T said:


> This Can make your ears Bleed,




Yeah, but how cool can you be and still be considered a mere human. The dude must get lots of PYT on a nightly basis.


----------



## GrizG (Dec 28, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I used to do a podcast, and some YouTube stuff that this was exactly the issue I had. If I had a cohost on the podcast we could talk for hours and have it be interesting and fun to listen to. If I was by myself? 20 mins of crap.


My son has a TikTok channel with about 220,000 followers with spill over to YouTube... and a girl who clearly has a massive crush on him started a related TikTok fan channel. He's been recognized "on the street" and had some corporate sponsors approach him... He was at a tipping point where he either had to go full time into doing the TikTok/Pod Cast/YouTube thing or have a normal life... like a job with benefits and time to renovate his house. He choose the latter as being more important. 

A retired school teacher from Lake Tahoe, who I met on my bicycle tour last summer, had students pulling in serious money. One girl was approached by a company about using one of her videos to advertise cosmetics. She had no idea what to "charge" so told them $1,000 as it sounded like a big number to her. Well... they agreed. What she didn't understand was they were going to pay her $1,000 every time the ad ran! She thought it was $1,000 period. She was making a ton of money as the ad was run repeatedly! It was also very distracting.... Other of her students were making a lot of money too. Long term is the question... skipping out on their education may cost them in myriad ways in the future when their influence no longer matters...


----------



## freeasaburt (Dec 28, 2022)

Apart from the fact that influencers kind of make me puke, personally I would advise anyone to stay as far away from Tiktok as possible... Social media are data sharks, with few people actually realising how much our information is actually worth (social media users are basically the product...), but when it's in Chinese hands, it's even worse, and not a bit...
It's by now firmly established that there's strong ties between Bytedance (the company behind Tiktok) and the Chinese government...

Sorry for the off topic


----------



## Czed (Dec 28, 2022)

MontanaResident said:


> What ever happened to muffler mods? A few years ago it was all the rave. Get out a drill and a bit and start at it. Once your muffler had a 1000 holes in it, would barely hold itself together, and was deafening loud, you were a hero on this forum. A bold intrepid pioneer of finding the lost EPA hidden power suppressed within the mighty chainsaw. What happened?


You need to talk to the former 
east coast hotsaws101 representative 
Until hotsaws101 found out he was calling himself that.
Fabz aka blackcat performance 
He offered strap on performance muffler kits 
And RAZER CHAINS tm.llc 
It was all in the muffler and chain he said 40% gains 
That was until he got his first ported saw then it was all about porting.


----------



## Czed (Dec 28, 2022)

huskihl said:


> And you wonder why your shít gets deleted?
> 
> What did/do you do for a living? How would you like it if I went onto a type of forum where you made your living and professed about how it was all smoke and mirrors, and how it wasn’t worth spending money on? I’m one of the few in this business that guarantees 100% satisfaction on everything I touch and have a customer base to prove it. I’m not on here promoting my own stuff saying I’m better than the next guy, that’s what the saws are for and I let them speak for themselves. There’s not one word from me blabbing bs in my YT vids trying to scrape up customers, views and clicks.
> 
> But you’re right, I do lack patience for your flavor of bullshít


I see you've met the social justice warrior of AS


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 28, 2022)

Czed said:


> You need to talk to the former
> east coast hotsaws101 representative
> Until hotsaws101 found out he was calling himself that.
> Fabz aka blackcat performance
> ...



Yeah, I skipped the entire Muffler Mod frenzy. It was suppose to cure all things chainsaw and many things having nothing to do with chainsaws. It was great when it was in full effect and working. I'm sure many peoples lives have been improved, even people that don't own a chainsaw, nor having even touched one. The muffler mods were that powerful.


----------



## hwrdpromac7900 (Dec 28, 2022)

Bjorn T said:


> This Can make your ears Bleed,



That's awesome!


----------



## bwalker (Dec 28, 2022)

MontanaResident said:


> Yeah, I skipped the entire Muffler Mod frenzy. It was suppose to cure all things chainsaw and many things having nothing to do with chainsaws. It was great when it was in full effect and working. I'm sure many peoples lives have been improved, even people that don't own a chainsaw, nor having even touched one. The muffler mods were that powerful. ￼


A modest muffler mod is a a good idea with any saw as it allows them to run cooler and it does also make more power. Some saws like the Stihl 260 and 361 run terrible when left stock.


----------



## Catfish044 (Dec 28, 2022)

Right my old 290 woke right up with a little muffler mod ,


----------



## Lawless (Dec 28, 2022)

I think Link gets to drinking and just gets diarrhea of the mouth sometimes.


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 28, 2022)

bwalker said:


> A modest muffler mod is a a good idea with any saw as it allows them to run cooler and it does also make more power. Some saws like the Stihl 260 and 361 run terrible when left stock.


Echo CS400 is another candidate for a muffler mod from the get go , impressive little saw once it gets to really breath !


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 28, 2022)

bwalker said:


> A modest muffler mod is a a good idea with any saw as it allows them to run cooler and it does also make more power. Some saws like the Stihl 260 and 361 run terrible when left stock.


Newer saws with strato engines are pretty good when it comes to muffler port size, the last of the non srtato saws were terrible, the 660 comes to mind with the pencil size port. Not all saws gained much from a MM, most did, espically in the early to mid 2000's


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 28, 2022)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Can you elaborate on the EHP quote?


No, water under the bridge long ago. Although Russ, AKA Jokers was a straight up crook. But again this was almost two decades ago.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 28, 2022)

I still talk to Ed, straight up guy imo. Still use a saw he ported for me close to 20 years ago!


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 28, 2022)

Andyshine77 said:


> No, water under the bridge long ago. Although Russ, AKA Jokers was a straight up crook. But again this was almost two decades ago.


I always wondered what happened to jokers. He helped me out here a little when I was a young buck.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 29, 2022)

Jasonrkba said:


> Once I tried tinkering with a farm saw which is very close to the p41. I raised the exhaust, gasket delete and husky 55 coil(I don't recall the numbers). Once started it runs good but it takes a lot of pulling to start it. Im far from who you want to get porting advise from. I still have a lot to learn. Just a weekend hack in training but wanted to share my experience with the old pioneers and porting.


I know I have spoken with many experienced builders with excellent history of proven skills and they for the most part all say they simply cannot do much with the older high end saws. I tend to believe them. That is in no way a slam to anyone building saws today. I have a lot of Stihl 090 and Contra S jugs here that were ported and raced by a high level racer in the 60's and 70'. It will scare a guy what was done but that was just to have a race cut. I have a 820 bender here with 3 carbs as that is what you had to do to mod them. Today great builders get great results from "stuffed up saws"


----------



## bwalker (Dec 29, 2022)

Andyshine77 said:


> No, water under the bridge long ago. Although Russ, AKA Jokers was a straight up crook. But again this was almost two decades ago.


Are you sure you are remembering the right guy? Russ never ported saws.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 29, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Are you sure you are remembering the right guy? Russ never ported saws.


If I got it right Russ was near Canada and at one time was helping get saws back and forth to Ed to reduce shipping costs. Unfortunately I can't go back and look at all the names, all that was lost in the hack. I could have the name mixed up, again this was like 18 years ago.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 29, 2022)

woodfarmer said:


> I still talk to Ed, straight up guy imo. Still use a saw he ported for me close to 20 years ago!


I still have two saws he built for me. He helped me out a lot, chains, porting tips and other things. For me though if you burn me once...


----------



## bwalker (Dec 29, 2022)

Andyshine77 said:


> If I got it right Russ was near Canada and at one time was helping get saws back and forth to Ed to reduce shipping costs. Unfortunately I can't go back and look at all the names, all that was lost in the hack. I could have the name mixed up, again this was like 18 years ago.


Russ lived near Rochester, NY which is quit a haul from Haliburton, ON where Ed lived.
I've know him for quit a few years and he is about as honest as they come as far as I know.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 29, 2022)

Yes 18 years ago so why are you bringing this **** up now there Andy?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 29, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Russ lived near Rochester, NY which is quit a haul from Haliburton, ON where Ed lived.
> I've know him for quit a few years and he is about as honest as they come as far as I know.


Russ lives in Syracuse.....has been there a long time. I have known Russ for almost 20 yrs. He has always been a straight shooter!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 29, 2022)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Russ lives in Syracuse.....has been there a long time. I have known Russ for almost 20 yrs. He has always been a straight shooter!


Must mot be him. There was a guy that burned a bunch of guys, someone tracked him down and retrieved a bunch of saws.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 29, 2022)

woodfarmer said:


> Yes 18 years ago so why are you bringing this **** up now there Andy?


Someone brought it up Ed. I'm not shy to call out scammers, too many were kept around and burned guys, much like this IH fellow.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 29, 2022)

Andyshine77 said:


> Must mot be him. There was a guy that burned a bunch of guys, someone tracked him down and retrieved a bunch of saws.


I loosely remember that, but can't recall who it was. There have been so many crook builders on AS that it's hard to keep track.


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 29, 2022)

bwalker said:


> I loosely remember that, but can't recall who it was. There have been so many crook builders on AS that it's hard to keep track.


JMS, I think.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 29, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> JMS, I think.


It was way before that.


----------



## bwalker (Dec 29, 2022)

Andyshine77 said:


> Must mot be him. There was a guy that burned a bunch of guys, someone tracked him down and retrieved a bunch of saws.





Andyshine77 said:


> Must mot be him. There was a guy that burned a bunch of guys, someone tracked him down and retrieved a bunch of saws.


I remember now. Dennis Greffard.. Marky Mark threatened to have the Hells Angel's collect! Those where the days.


----------



## Kel71 (Dec 30, 2022)

Friends I wonder what oil ratio IH recommends friends.


----------



## bundy (Dec 30, 2022)

Did the OP ever resolve his situation and get his saw back?


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Dec 30, 2022)

joshtree said:


> what claims? genuinely curious. sent a free saw for "evaluation"..i dont get yours or the senders reasoning.


Buckin got a free saw (288) from Matt to test, Matt said it would take his 394’s lunch money. Billy’s 394 was there when he had his accident and it’s sentimental to him and it didn’t go down well. Buckins saw outcut the one Matt sent to him. I think it was an honest and fair comparison and buckin was gracious and appreciative of the gift and just because you get something free doesn’t mean you can’t be honest. 

I think Matt although very generous, missed the mark. Buckin doesn’t like high tops and he took the “lunch money” comment to heart.

A combination of miscommunication and some old beef between certain builders meant that it was not an ideal thing to do.

Edit: video for you


----------



## Czed (Dec 30, 2022)

GrizG said:


> My son has a TikTok channel with about 220,000 followers with spill over to YouTube... and a girl who clearly has a massive crush on him started a related TikTok fan channel. He's been recognized "on the street" and had some corporate sponsors approach him... He was at a tipping point where he either had to go full time into doing the TikTok/Pod Cast/YouTube thing or have a normal life... like a job with benefits and time to renovate his house. He choose the latter as being more important.
> 
> A retired school teacher from Lake Tahoe, who I met on my bicycle tour last summer, had students pulling in serious money. One girl was approached by a company about using one of her videos to advertise cosmetics. She had no idea what to "charge" so told them $1,000 as it sounded like a big number to her. Well... they agreed. What she didn't understand was they were going to pay her $1,000 every time the ad ran! She thought it was $1,000 period. She was making a ton of money as the ad was run repeatedly! It was also very distracting.... Other of her students were making a lot of money too. Long term is the question... skipping out on their education may cost them in myriad ways in the future when their influence no longer matters...


There's a lot of downside to social media obviously 
Year's ago I caught a cotontop3?
I think is his name a video of his on YouTube 
Where he was talking about a guy a fan of his that kept repeating that he wanted to come to his house and meet him and his family 
It was enough to creep even him out.
But If they want to be YouTube or whatever famous that's the risk they take.
Another one was I read that a tuber lil red heidi hood had a guy she'd never try to break into her apartment and was arrested.


----------



## GrizG (Dec 30, 2022)

Czed said:


> There's a lot of downside to social media obviously
> Year's ago I caught a cotontop3?
> I think is his name a video of his on YouTube
> Where he was talking about a guy a fan of his that kept repeating that he wanted to come to his house and meet him and his family
> ...


For sure there are people who don't understand boundaries. While on my bicycle trip last summer I met up with and chatted with a guy for a couple hours who has a YouTube channel with 130K+ subscribers and several big corporate sponsors. I stumbled on to his channel like 6-7 years ago and stopped in occasionally. Then there was a significant change in his business that I thought was interesting so I started watching more often. I knew ahead of time I was going to be in his area and reached out to him with an intriguing e-mail that his social media monitor felt should be passed along... We met on neutral ground. We had a very interesting conversation where we shared things that neither would want the general public to know about. It would, however, be safe to say he's had people show up at his house at all hours of the day and night, trespass on his business property, try to steal his equipment, try to steal his money, and other egregious behaviors. He's got security cameras on everything and is hyper vigilant. Despite all that he met with me.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 30, 2022)

bwalker said:


> I remember now. Dennis Greffard.. Marky Mark threatened to have the Hells Angel's collect! Those where the days.


Dennis is who I was referring to in my post #19. I did not want to call him out by name because there was a top notch builder that was active on the site around the same time and still might be. Since they share the same first name I did not want folks confusing them. One is top notch, the other is a scrounge.


----------



## Bjorn T (Dec 30, 2022)

Kel71 said:


> Friends I wonder what oil ratio IH recommends friends.


Here it is.


----------



## furray (Dec 30, 2022)

I just can't take him seriously. He's the kind of person that if you knew him and saw him coming you would run for cover.


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 30, 2022)

Andyshine77 said:


> Someone brought it up Ed. I'm not shy to call out scammers, too many were kept around and burned guys, much like this IH fellow.


Gotta be super careful about that. Would not want to tarnish the rep of a good man.


----------



## Bjorn T (Dec 30, 2022)

Vintage Engine Repairs said:


> Buckin got a free saw (288) from Matt to test, Matt said it would take his 394’s lunch money. Billy’s 394 was there when he had his accident and it’s sentimental to him and it didn’t go down well. Buckins saw outcut the one Matt sent to him. I think it was an honest and fair comparison and buckin was gracious and appreciative of the gift and just because you get something free doesn’t mean you can’t be honest.
> 
> I think Matt although very generous, missed the mark. Buckin doesn’t like high tops and he took the “lunch money” comment to heart.
> 
> ...



I have watch that video many times, and I am almost sure, that he is running round filed chain on the 288. Then change to a square filed on the 394. Just to make sure the bear clawed saw win.


----------



## Kel71 (Dec 30, 2022)

Bjorn T, I was only joking.


----------



## Vtrombly (Dec 30, 2022)

Burning man said:


> Yep, video views, superchats, and thanks. BBR cleans up pretty good during live streams with the superchats.


I dont take BBR seriously I see him for what he is is an entertainer nothing more nothing less. Most of his techniques are not to be taken seriously and or dont work. If you want to watch an hour of goofing off to be entertained for your time hes your man. Those people that give him money or send him items have Daddy issues and have very low self esteem. I feel sorry for them. They should have saved their money and got something they can use for their family instead of giving it to a con man.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Dec 30, 2022)

Vtrombly said:


> I dont take BBR seriously I see him for what he is is an entertainer nothing more nothing less. Most of his techniques are not to be taken seriously and or dont work. If you want to watch an hour of goofing off to be entertained for your time hes your man. Those people that give him money or send him items have Daddy issues and have very low self esteem. I feel sorry for them. They should have saved their money and got something they can use for their family instead of giving it to a con man.



I would say his filing videos are helpful and definitely set you on the right track to learn more. He's not bad at dropping trees. Certainly can't follow him to a tee there's some bad habits but once again a good start to learn more. Gotta be hungry for your own knowledge same as anything. 

As for giving him money yeah wtf  absolute muppets 

He's hard to stomach at times. 

The family values and be a man and look after your people is certainly a good thing to influence people with but it is pretty cheese ball at times 

His axe hanging videos are good too if ya skip through the bollix.


----------



## Vtrombly (Dec 30, 2022)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> I would say his filing videos are helpful and definitely set you on the right track to learn more. He's not bad at dropping trees. Certainly can't follow him to a tee there's some bad habits but once again a good start to learn more. Gotta be hungry for your own knowledge same as anything.
> 
> As for giving him money yeah wtf  absolute muppets
> 
> ...


I watched him when he first started out and he was nothing like this. Videos that were real and helped people out then as he gained popularity it became about the almighty buck and the superchats and the persona and all the other influencers that hes attached to. I'll give it that there is some good info buried in there but it's about 2 minutes of useful material to 60 minutes of garbage.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Dec 30, 2022)

Vtrombly said:


> I watched him when he first started out and he was nothing like this. Videos that were real and helped people out then as he gained popularity it became about the almighty buck and the superchats and the persona and all the other influencers that hes attached to. I'll give it that there is some good info buried in there but it's about 2 minutes of useful material to 60 minutes of garbage.



Yeah 100 percent agree with that. Was much better at the start. I think I started at about 15000 subscribers and went back earlier


----------



## Bigbore50 (Dec 31, 2022)

Andyshine77 said:


> Someone brought it up Ed. I'm not shy to call out scammers, too many were kept around and burned guys, much like this IH fellow.


Show proof IH screwed you, and not your SO CALLED FRIENDS, there is a lot of bill s…t here with NO DOCUMENTATION, SHOW PROOF Then the authorities will take over.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 31, 2022)

davidwyby said:


> Gotta be super careful about that. Would not want to tarnish the rep of a good man.


It was Andyshine himself that brought up Ed‘s name, no one else. He should learn to keep his comments to himself!


----------



## Jasonrkba (Jan 1, 2023)

BBR does admit to doing things the old way and there are are newer recommendations for some things. I've certainly learned a lot about filing watching his videos. And also how to hang an axe. It takes some guts to put yourself out there like that.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 1, 2023)

woodfarmer said:


> It was Andyshine himself that brought up Ed‘s name, no one else. He should learn to keep his comments to himself!


I will comment when ever I want to and how ever I want, you fanboys are alway a trip. The info on who IH burned is all over another site for anyone to see.


----------



## Vtrombly (Jan 1, 2023)

BBR lives in Vancouver Island. Houses there are crazy expensive the guy doesnt need anymore cash. The fact that he does those super chats and wont respond unless hes fronted money or gets like OH MY GAWD FRIENDS! Basically diarrhea of the mouth when someone gives him cash is sickening. He should be adamantly refusing money from his followers not berating them for not giving him even more cash. This guy is ok with people spending what little money they have and possibly giving it to him over feeding their family a meal because they desperately want their question answered by BBR. I'm not saying the guy cant file or he doesn't know what hes doing. I however do not agree with how he conducts himself and has no problem scamming people out of their money for his sole benefit. Selling Tshirts autographs axes online no problem with that hes setting a price and people are free to buy it at that cost. But taking money from people to answer a question that's pretty low in my opinion.


----------



## highground7 (Jan 1, 2023)

Vtrombly said:


> BBR lives in Vancouver Island. Houses there are crazy expensive the guy doesnt need anymore cash. The fact that he does those super chats and wont respond unless hes fronted money or gets like OH MY GAWD FRIENDS! Basically diarrhea of the mouth when someone gives him cash is sickening. He should be adamantly refusing money from his followers not berating them for not giving him even more cash. This guy is ok with people spending what little money they have and possibly giving it to him over feeding their family a meal because they desperately want their question answered by BBR. I'm not saying the guy cant file or he doesn't know what hes doing. I however do not agree with how he conducts himself and has no problem scamming people out of their money for his sole benefit. Selling Tshirts autographs axes online no problem with that hes setting a price and people are free to buy it at that cost. But taking money from people to answer a question that's pretty low in my opinion.


You quoted his followers and BBR has plenty of them so it looks like Billy is leading a flock and as History shows the leaders will benefit from the followers but who benefits from youtube content the people watching it or paying for it or both? I dont know who gives him money or where it ends up, I have been told a lot goes to charities ,personally I give my money to charities of my own choosing so its a personal choice as is giving money to you tube influencers which I dont care to do. As for I.H I would not be sending a saw to him, yet again personal choice .


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jan 1, 2023)

With all the information available online why would anyone send a saw to a con artist?
Unfortunately now a days nobody does thier independent research and just jump on a popular bandwagon. 
Just listen to the guy online and that should raise enough red flags


----------



## Bill G (Jan 1, 2023)

Yukon Stihl said:


> With all the information available online why would anyone send a saw to a con artist?
> Unfortunately now a days nobody does thier independent research and just jump on a popular bandwagon.
> Just listen to the guy online and that should raise enough red flags


Sometimes it is............


----------



## North by Northwest (Jan 1, 2023)

hwrdpromac7900 said:


> That's awesome!


Its got some Soul thats apparent !


----------



## Vtrombly (Jan 1, 2023)

highground7 said:


> You quoted his followers and BBR has plenty of them so it looks like Billy is leading a flock and as History shows the leaders will benefit from the followers but who benefits from youtube content the people watching it or paying for it or both? I dont know who gives him money or where it ends up, I have been told a lot goes to charities ,personally I give my money to charities of my own choosing so its a personal choice as is giving money to you tube influencers which I dont care to do. As for I.H I would not be sending a saw to him, yet again personal choice .


I highly doubt he gives any that money towards charity. After a couple of live chats if he was legit he would just promote XYZ charity. That's all profit of the dirtiest kind.


----------



## Czed (Jan 1, 2023)

I agree
Like there's honest outlaw the gun reviewer 
promotes a youth shelter in ames Iowa in every video



Vtrombly said:


> I highly doubt he gives any that money towards charity. After a couple of live chats if he was legit he would just promote XYZ charity. That's all profit of the dirtiest kind.


----------



## Bubster (Jan 1, 2023)

BBR would be okay if you didn't have to sit through 1 hour of him calling people friends and telling us to be kind to one another. I was just there to watch a 5200 Poulan, not learn life lessons that were already taught to me when I was 3.


----------



## mojo jojo (Jan 1, 2023)

I think 20 pages of badmouthing some guys on youtube should be enough and leave it back in 2022.
Happy New Year and be kind


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## bwalker (Jan 1, 2023)

Vtrombly said:


> I highly doubt he gives any that money towards charity. After a couple of live chats if he was legit he would just promote XYZ charity. That's all profit of the dirtiest kind.


You would have to be special kind of stupid to give money to BBR or any influencer for that matter.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 1, 2023)

Czed said:


> I agree
> Like there's honest outlaw the gun reviewer
> promotes a youth shelter in ames Iowa in every video


There are many members around Ames that can easily check on that


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Jan 1, 2023)

Vtrombly said:


> I highly doubt he gives any that money towards charity. After a couple of live chats if he was legit he would just promote XYZ charity. That's all profit of the dirtiest kind.


I don’t watch BBR’s videos much and it seems every so often he is promoting several different charities that help homeless or at risk youth and talk about money going to those, or to help people get tree work done that can’t pay for it. Honestly, everyone has choices they make. I watch him much less than I used to, but learned a lot about filing, and being willing to to use a longer bar and other things I might not have tried for years. My 13 year old son watched one of his axe filing videos, having never sharpened any axe. A few days later I bought an old double bit axe and Silas started filing it. With only a teeny bit of input he sharpened it better than I could have. (Maybe slight exaggeration) he then started to hand file hatchets and the other axe we never used for splitting. Till then I only used a wood splitter because I didn’t have a maul. My 14, 13 and 9 year old boys all started splitting wood on their own accord(safely). We went down to my parents and Silas sharpened my dads axe and maul there and the boys split dads wood. My dad later sent his boys axe to my 9 year old, who is now ten(birthday) so he would have something his own size.
Today we had a nice warm day, and my 8 year old son has been bugging me about learning to split wood. So today we went out with the boys axe and all I did was watch him and teach him and watch and pick out small pieces that he could split without too much discouragement.
At noon the chiefs played, and my 12 year old daughter did not want to listen to that on the radio. So she went out with some of the boys that weren’t listening and they taught her how to split wood. She spent 2-3 hours and made quite a pile.

Super long post and sorry. I split tons of wood years ago by hand in Teen challenge. That changed my life. I love it. But never made a point to get good axes or mauls because of cost and needing to split lots of wood fast as possible with wood splitter. Basically, Buckin is responsible for the older children getting into axemanship, splitting by hand and hand filing. Also, using tools you already have. I have just been blessed and I am one proud dad.

Buckin isn’t perfect, but neither are we. There are things that people wouldn’t like about us I am sure. Do I wish he would not promote IH. Yes. Have I long since unsubscribed from IH yes. Have we gone off track a few times on this thread….maybe. We just need a little kindness and love here….LOL perfect way to end my train tonight…….Friends. (I am not a BBR fanboy by the way, just think we can learn from almost anyone) Be kind….LOL

And I hope IH will learn some lessons and BBR separates from promotion of him.


----------



## IntegrityCarpentry (Jan 2, 2023)

And for those that dont want to read all that lol. The short version.
I don’t watch BBR much but have heard him talk about several charities he supports and mentioned the money going there and to help others.
Through one video that taught one son how to file an axe. We went from only using the wood splitter, to my 5 oldest children enjoying splitting wood with axes on their own accord(not being told to go split wood. Their ages are 14 and younger and one is a girl. She just started today. 

So I am grateful to BBR.

Then I used some of his favorite kind sayings which was probably a little antagonistic, but I felt it was appropriate because of how many are dogging on him and we need to show some grace to each other. 

Then I just said a lesson for IH would be good. 

Summary over.

Gabriel


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Jan 2, 2023)

I do know that BBR doesn’t charge for the work he does now, a lot of it if just helping people out. Sometimes he will even just pull over and offer to chop up some random persons wood pile. 

Annoying? A little. Obnoxious? Kind of? Bad guy? I’m just not seeing it


----------



## highground7 (Jan 2, 2023)

Getting back on track has the op had any contact with or from Harvey Ironhorse about his Dolmar?


----------



## North by Northwest (Jan 2, 2023)

My two cents BBR , over the top sure , knowledgeable feller yep , can sharpen chains & make & recondition axes . Mechanically , no world beater . Knows his way around his saws & can tune them properly . Also a virtual salesman . He has had his demons , apparently has seen the light . Has found a new source of income or revenue on Utube . As far as IH not overly impressed with his offerings , prefer Tinmans dialogue & hands on much better !


----------



## Franny K (Jan 2, 2023)

Here are a couple of his videos about lightening pistons.

Minute 8:30 for a quick view.


This one is similar,


----------



## Bjorn T (Jan 2, 2023)

Franny K said:


> Here are a couple of his videos about lightening pistons.
> 
> Minute 8:30 for a quick view.
> 
> ...



Master of Disaster!


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Jan 2, 2023)

Sierra_rider said:


> I just don't have the ability to yap into a camera like a lot of the Youtube peeps do. It's not a knock against them, there are some that do it well, I'm just not interesting enough to hold a one-sided conversation.
> 
> On top of that, I'd never be able to grow a channel that much. Some people figure out the "algorithm" for a successful channel, but it also helps to have social media. I don't really do social media other than a few forums, but I think having an Instagram or even Fakebook is really important if you're going to build a "brand" of yourself. I'll probably get flak for this, but the audience you get from a forum such as this, is miniscule compared to instagram, fakebook, etc.


plus, it takes hrs. of editing too. it is a full-time job running a YouTube channel


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Jan 2, 2023)

freeasaburt said:


> Apart from the fact that influencers kind of make me puke, personally I would advise anyone to stay as far away from Tiktok as possible... Social media are data sharks, with few people actually realising how much our information is actually worth (social media users are basically the product...), but when it's in Chinese hands, it's even worse, and not a bit...
> It's by now firmly established that there's strong ties between Bytedance (the company behind Tiktok) and the Chinese government...
> 
> Sorry for the off topic


that's why in the military you can't have a TIKtok


----------



## hwrdpromac7900 (Jan 2, 2023)

The greatness of this country. Free speech. If people don't like what they see or hear change channel or website. It's real simple.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 2, 2023)

frogbiter said:


> I just love criticism, it so easy to do - extremely important too indeed.
> Doing it constructively though, is not so easy - obviously.
> So you have a good starting point; and you choose to make it better - or worse?



Looks like Link re-imaged for 2023


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 3, 2023)

Bill G said:


> Looks like Link re-imaged for 2023


 Just now he rode off into the sunset.


----------



## huskihl (Jan 3, 2023)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just now he rode off into the sunset.


Magical


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Jan 3, 2023)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just now he rode off into the sunset.


to go fishing


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Jan 3, 2023)

StihlPotlicker said:


> to go fishing


or his mind is wondering into dark corners again


----------



## Bill G (Jan 3, 2023)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just now he rode off into the sunset.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 3, 2023)

StihlPotlicker said:


> to go fishing


yes "trolling" for fish


----------



## Bill G (Jan 3, 2023)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just now he rode off into the sunset.


I got it.....We all thank you


----------



## Bubster (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm still hoping the op gets his saw back. Or if nothing else, a dang good explanation. If you ever do send off another saw, I would buy some kind of micro-engraver and mark some of the parts . Might be a little proof of what they did or didn't do . Also helps prove it is yours if some dude decides to just keep it. Good luck.


----------



## Bill G (Sunday at 12:47 AM)

Eh?


----------



## Czed (Sunday at 2:27 AM)

huskihl said:


> Magical


Is he coming to your gtg?


----------



## huskihl (Sunday at 7:41 AM)

Czed said:


> Is he coming to your gtg?


I doubt it


----------



## Czed (Tuesday at 9:44 PM)

huskihl said:


> I doubt it


Maybe next year


----------



## Bill G (Wednesday at 12:02 AM)

Czed said:


> Maybe next year


I think this is applicable


----------



## Ironhorse (Wednesday at 9:46 AM)

Bill G said:


> I think this is applicable



Bill Block is that you?


----------



## Bill G (Wednesday at 2:04 PM)

Ironhorse said:


> Bill Block is that you?


No


----------



## Ironhorse (Wednesday at 2:08 PM)

Bill G said:


> No



Shucks. I was looking for my old friend Bill Block. we did some old fashioned horse trading and he has my Red white and blue 660. Was wondering how its running with that updated ported Farmertec cylinder.


----------

